# Hammersmith Hospital...part 18



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home 

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

morning all.

What a night decided to "watch" the end of Eurovision after watching a disappointing dvd....What a scream....Couldnt stop laughing just what I needed....Christopher Biggins on acid and a Frenchman wearing a dead cat round his shoulders

How are we all today?


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Morning,

How are you feeling today EBW? Good luck for tomorrow hun.         

I've got i very sore throat and got the usual af niggles and its raining! Not feeling too positive    .

Hope you are all ok......?

Pooks xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks hon, trying to keep my mind off it.  Was hoping to go out for the day but its miserable and dp feels ill.....I just feel edgy I guess and a bit    

I hit my lowest I think on Tuesday (emotional meltdown) which was 6d before testing but part of me is thinking I am just not ready to know yet...iykwim!!!!

I have been sat here stuffing sweets this morning which I wasnt going to do......

Hm need some healthy stuff....

Hang in there hon x


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

I know what you mean about not being ready to know yet, I'm terrified and its only 5 more days till i test. I think I'd rather not take the test and just let nature take its course! I can see myself hiding under the duvet on test day like a school kid saying 'i'm not going'!!!

I've already had 2 marshmallows and a couple of haribo today that i nicked off stepson so don't feel too guilty!!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello girls - just sending some good wishes and some positive vibes over for our 2wwers.
betty


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let me know:  I have thinned it down to those that still occasionally post as could not keep the list up. If your lurking then do pop in and let us know how your doing as we would love to hear how your getting on and I can update the list 

*Our Hall of Fame! 13th May 2007*
  

*LADIES IN A CYCLE *      
Odette - 15th of May DR for 2nd IVF  
Rafs - started DR for 1st IVF 28th of April Baseline scan 15th of May 
fergali - Stimming for 1st IVF- scan 18th of May 
Olly - Good Luck Everyone - started 1st IVF DR for long protocol . baseline scan the 22nd of May  
Miela - had ec for ICSI- ET on 19th of May- 

*LADIES IN 2WW *   
Pooks - on 2ww and testing 18th of May for 3rd IVF  

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  
Carrie P - Starting 2nd IVF (long Prot) End May/Beg June- 
Alley- starting 4th ICSI Mid May 
Poogie - Starting 1st IVF cycle end of May 
Jameson - Starting 3nd ICSI cycle May - 
Wannabemom07 (Caroline) - starting 2nd IVF cycle starting 2nd of June- 
sarah2007- starting 2nd cycle (antagonist) ICSI- July/Aug 
Julie-Anne - 3rd IVF July/August 

*NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS *  
Jenine - Had follow up with Mr T 10th of May after 1st IVF look to lower FSH level before next ICSI 
Sarah13- Seeing Mr L on the 18th of May for review after recent chemical  
loubeedood- waiting for review after recent ICSI-  
Soozalicious - 
Almay (katie)- Consultation with Mr L re FET- 
Mrsb2b (Sally)- waiting for review - 
Lobs - 
Angie - TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF, looking into alternative therapy to lower FSH levels
Miela - review with Mr T 16 Jan  Any news?
Future Mummy - TTC naturally while having a break before 3rd cycle

*LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY*  
Ozzie - waiting for referral
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step? 
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?

*MUMMIES TO BE *  
EBW1969 (Jo) -  14th May  Scan ?
Bilba -  25th April scan 14th May good luck!
Lisax -  10th of April - EDD?
Britgirl-  (Naturally) Jan 07- 20 week scan 10th May  EDD? 
RR-  18th March   edd 27/11/07  
Rooth -  2 March - EDD is 10.11.07  
Smileylogo (Emma) -  7 Feb -EDD 17th Oct 2007 
Midlands Lass -  1 Feb - EDD? Twins  
Helen (Mrs GG) -  booked in for a c-section on 4 June  
Ants2 - natural -  due date is 21/6/07 expecting a big   
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?
Macca - natural  August after lap and hysteroscopy in July - EDD 31st March
KellyWhitt - natural  after 1st cycle abandoned- EDD 14.09.07

*HH MUMMIES * 
Scooter - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  trying for number 2 August-  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural  
Clairol - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

*Hi Everyone ,

Super & mega sorry for being AWOL lately but came back from down under realising I had become a TTC and FF obsessive to the extent of all else, so decided to cool it and take a bit of a physical and mental break from it all. So apologies in advance for the delayed response to good and bad news and any errors on the list

It seems like so much has happened lately.*

*Sarah13*- I'm so sorry for your recent chem. I to have been where you are and know how awful you much be feeling. Somehow people telling you that at least you know you can get pregnant doesn't help   I'm thinking of you and hope you will be feeling stronger soon.

*Jenine * - Hun I'm so sorry your cycle was not successful   and to hear your news following your follow up with Mr T . He doesn't sugar coat does he. I really hope you can lower your FSH level and get underway again soon  

*loubeedood-* hun also so sorry your didn't get the result we all wanted you to get.   Thinking of you and hope your taking really good care of yourself.
*
Soozalicious * -   Also really sorry to hear the outcome of your cycle while I was again. I'm thinking of you and hope your taking good care of yourself too.

*Sarah2007-* sorry also about your cycle hun   Looks like we might be cycling around the same time and I also see you've joined the London girls 

*Jo-* gosh poor you with so many up's & downs. Really really hope tomorrow brings fantastic news for you and thinking of you   

*Pooks-* also thinking of you on your 2ww and really hope it will have a positive outcome   

*Rafs, olly and odette-* wishing you all lots of luck with DR & stimms and thinking of you all. Hope the needles and drugs are being kind   

*Alley,Jameson,Wannabemom07 (Caroline)* - not long now   . hope your all doing really well and looking forward to hearing when you get started. Caroline glad your back on-line and hope your doing well 

*FM-* hope your doing really well. Any plans to start another cycle?

*Carie-* how are you doing. any plans on what you will do now? I've been thinking of you 

*Lobs-* how are you doing? It seems ages since you posted. I hope your doing really well   

I had a brilliant time in NZ and loved almost every minute except for the exhaustion of the direct flight and exhaustion of moving between cities, friends and family. It was fantastic to meet my nephews who are incredibly cute and full of energy. It made me wish even more I could give them cousins. NZ was still beautiful and very quiet. The weather was great and I had fish & chips more times than I'm prepared to admit along with oysters, whitebait etc. I also eat so many pineapple lumps, green onion chips and drunk so much L&P (NZ food my fav's) I put on about a stone while I was away and dh asked me if there was any food left in NZ when he picked me up at Heathrow   Anyway back to the healthy eating now for next cycle. Loved everywhere I went and didn't find it as hard being back as I thought I would as all my friends are beyond the pregnancy/ babies stage and their children are all 4-12 age range. We always said we would go back down under either NZ or Aussies when we had children but the way it's going it might never happen so I've decided to canvase dh to move back in the next couple of years. When we either stop ivf or get some good news. Having had a break and realising how much ttc has taken over our lives and the emotional, physical and finical strain it causes I've also delayed my next cycle to Aug instead of June as originally planned and am going to try and catch up at work on the mountains of it that has come in while I was gone. Also the mother in law plus her partner are coming to stay at the beginning of July from nz and I'm already getting stressed thinking about it.

Hope your all doing really well and a big hi to everyone I've missed and congrat's to all the new mummies to be 

Julie xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

EBW - just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow  

Bilba - good luck for the scan 

Scooter


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi scooter thanks hon.....

Hope everything is ok with you.

WB Julie-Anne we missed you but I know what you mean about these boards taking over your life!

On that note I think I may just turn this off for tonight.....


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Lots of luck for tomorrow Jo, I'll be thinking about you (as will everyone here I'm sure). I hope you get some sleep tonight...
x

Thanks for the updated hall of fame Julie-Anne, it must have taken ages! And it's important to take a break I think, it's so easy to get consumed by all this.
I hope everyone's well.
Night night


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks Sarah hon  and everyone for your kind words and support....catch you tomorrow

(Although I may possibly be going out for breakfast....not yet decided on that one Im afraid!!!! rofl)


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi ladies

AF came today.

Starting 2nd IVF cycle with injections tomorrow (for short protocol).

Here goes! 

By the way can anyone tell me how to insert history details at te bottom to save?

Cheers
odetteX


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi odette and great to hear you are starting tomorrow xx

For your signature go into profile and forum profile information and then enter it in your signature and save (or is it upload/update I cant remember).


Sarah- hope the pooch gets better soon hon.

Catch you all later if this computer doesnt pack up by then


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

ITS A  

Come on HH we want you on a BFP roll

Thanks everyone x


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

That's fantastic news, EBW, I'm so very pleased for you!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

OMG EBW that is fantastic news!!!!!!     Thinking of you and DH and know how excited but nervous you are I'm sure. Good luck for the next 2ww hun


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Yippee!


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Fantastic news - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Absolutely delighted for you.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks all

I was surprised they take you off cyclogest.  I would have been on this for 10w last time if I had got that far...

Any thoughts on this anyone?

Pooks hon you're next


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

EBW - Congratulations!!!!!! I am so, so thrilled for you!!! This is such great news!!!!!!!


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations EBW I am thrilled for you!!

Heres to a happy healthy pregnancy.

More BFP's to come I am sure!!

Loadsa love
Wendy woo

PS I am going to see Mr Lavery on Friday afternoon at the Lisa Sailsbury wing 4.30, We are taking Luke with us as we haven't got anyone to babysit.
I apologise in advance to anyone who might see us and find it upsetting.


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

EBW,


Congratulations !!!!!!!! thats great news           

Pooks xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

really hoping to see this being the start of a nice bfp run pooks hon xxxx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi.

I hope some of you may remember me from last year.  Since my m/c I haven't felt much like posting but I've been dropping in on and off to read some of your posts and find out how you're all getting on.

EBW1969 - I just wanted to say a BIG congratulations - I am so pleased for you!

Pooks - good luck for later this week - I will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Hello to everyone else and   to those of you who haven't had such good news recently.  Sorry I don't have time for more personals today but I'm posting this from work and frantically trying to get everything done before I finish work tomorrow for the rest of the week.

A quick update on me.  I've had a call today to say that I'm ready for EC on Wednesay.  I have 9 follies that look ready and a few that may (or may not) catch up by then.  Very relieved that I haven't overresponded this time - not sure I could face another cancelled cycle.  Really hoping that I am lucky enough to join the 2w madness on Friday but wondering whether a third BFP in a row is just asking too much!

Could I ask a favour?  Would someone please send me some bubbles so that I have a lucky 7 in there somewhere!

Love Miela xx

PS - Betty I hope that you are ok and that Zac is doing well?  Sorry I haven't been in touch since we met up but I've had my head in the sand most of the time - I hope you understand.

PS Was  to find out today that Dr M and Dr T are no longer at the clinic.  I have always relied on Dr M in the past to retrieve as many eggs as possible - wondering who is doing the ECs now - do any of you know?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Miela I often think of you great to see you again...Best of luck hon with this cycle....

Maybe we saw each other this morning lol!!

By the way who are Dr M and Dr T


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

by the way how is the best place to ask about why they dont carry on the cyclogest??

can i email someone if so who? (my cons is Mr Trew)

Thanks


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi EBW,

If you have no luck let me know as I have MR T's email address written down at home and can give it to you later if you need it. His sectary mainly answers his email's if he's busy. 

I asked him about cyclogest at my follow up after my last cycle. HH believe that the body will take over and and produce the hormones to maintain the pregnancy and that taking cyclogest beyond 2 weeks is unnecessary and may keep a pregnancy going which is not viable. Having said that he also said they will happily prescribe more if you really want it or you can ask your GP for a prescription if it helps you peace of mind,

Julie xx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

EBW - thanks for thinking of me!!

The hospital have always told me that additional progesterone isn't required on a fresh cycle as your body should kick in and do its thing straight away - unlike a frozen cycle where you haven't ovulated so your body doesn't know what it should be doing in terms of progesterone production.  Hope this makes sense.

Dr M and Dr T were the only two male doctors in the clinic!

Miela xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thats interesting as my last clinic had us on it for 10w....

Im a little concerned I guess but I am sure Mr T would have told them to keep me on it if worried.

I hope you are doing ok.  I found my cycle pretty stressful and guess I need to chill out a bit...You probably noticed we nearly abandoned but persevered with the "2" follies they thought were any good.

Julie Anne I did wonder if thats what kept my pgy going (and why I didnt mc naturally).

Oh its a difficult one! Huh?

If you do have his email that would be great though.....mind you I only have enough for today and tomorrow.


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the bubbles whoever you are (I have my suspicions EBW!!).

Love Miela xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh Miela I've missed you!! So great to have you back.. would give you some more but I quite like the number I gave you!!!

Rooting for you all the way hon.


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Cyber friends are just great!

Glad to be back too EBW but I'm feeling seriously inadequate in the bubble area compared to everyone else.  More bubbles please!!!  By the way, how do you give the bubbles - I have absolutely no idea.  Whilst we're at it, can anyone explain what the "bump" message is that you get occasionally?

Miela xx

PS - I have to make the most of these brief posts now because once I'm off work I wont' be able to log in half as much!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

*EBW* - as the others have said HH believe the research which says that have pretty good reasons for thinking that unless you have a proven luteal phase defect cyclogest post a bfp wont prevent a miscarriage as the body should take over once a BFP is achieved and therefore there is no point in additional progesterone. There are plenty of other clinics following the same protocol so I wouldnt worry. Both my babies were fine with only cyclogest up to test day. I'm sure they will prescribe extra if you do want it. The cycnical person in me is always suspicious that some places prescribe extra just to get extra cash....

Dr M and Dr T could also be described as Dr Greek and Dr Israeli if that helps! They are still on the website.

*Miela* - nice to hear from you. Typical that we havent bumped into each other at all in the last few months isnt it! Think Drs B arsom and C arby do lots of the ECs now.

Bumping is just to get the thread back to the top of the board.
Bubbles - go to the a post from the person to whom you want to blow bubbles to - below their name it says "click to blow" - just click there. You cant blow to yourself though!

Bettyx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Under bubbles is click to blow...just click on it (you cant give yourself bubbles).....but note those of us on a 7 or a double 7 may not want clicking at the moment...!!!  Julie Anne told me all about this and I have been obsessed throughout my 2ww.

"bump" ensures a post is brought to the fore again for people to respond to as they get knocked off the new post pages....

As for giving you more bubbles.....hm you have had 40 odd from me today and I think you need to be on a double 7 so perhaps someone elses mouse would like to help out...!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Betty M thanks (and everyone else trying to calm me down on this progesterone thing).
As indicated to Julie Anne I do wonder if there was a connection between my mmc (rather than a mc) and taking the progesterone....Id hate to think that high progesterone was keeping me from losing a non-viable pregnancy....

That said any tips fore ensuring progesterone stays high naturally or is it one of those "things" you cant do anything about...!!!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't have bubble ending in 7 but I'm not cycling so seeing something in everything. EMW - I'm sure you will be fine and you should do whatever will give you the most peace of mind in the next few weeks.

Miela- It seems I was ruthless with my list update and need to put you on it  . Where are you at in your cycle hun and are you at HH still or another clinic?

Julie x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hm looks like a 77 to me hon.....


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Jo,

BIG Congratulations to you & DP, It's SOoooo lovely to read good news    .  

Hope HH long continue with the   route, youv'e strarted us all off.       ^fairydust

Take great care of yourself.

Love Caroline xxx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

EBW -   I'm so happy for you.  I've often wondered if taking the progesterone maintained my pg when I had my mmc (it was a FET so that's why I was kept on the suppositories).  But do you really want to spend the next 10 weeks sticking things up your bum unless it's really necessary!  

Miela - it's lovely to see you on here.  Our cycle histories are almost identical (OHSS, mc) so I've got a good feeling for you this time round! 

Wendy - does this mean that you are going to try for a brother/sister for Luke?

Hi to everyone else, this has been a great day for the HH ladies

Love
Scooter


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Jo- Congratulations, I'm very pleased for you. Wish you a very healthy pregancy !   

Woo- I will be at HH to see Mr Lavery on Friday afternoon too at 2pm.

Hi to everyone else.

SaraXX


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Woohoo!!! I'm so so incredibly happy for you Jo!! Brilliant news. Here's to a happy stress-free pregnancy and a gorgeous healthy bouncing baby (or two!!).  I wish I could put get the smilies to work cuz I'd be giving you loads!! I also asked about the progesterone as I'd read that lots of people seem to stay on it for longer and I was told that there was no evidence that it made any difference to a fresh cycle. 

Good luck for Weds Miela, this is the start of a lucky streak for the Hammies so you're in the right place!

Hi Sara - are you planning on starting tx again soon? 

Lots of luck to everyone
x


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

EBW / Jo. Fantastic news! 

Pooks - hope you are OK - thinking of you

Rafs  - how is the d/r going? Getting dull headaches and have my af (which was a relief as my boobs were sooooo sore!  

Hi to everyone else - I'm knackered so please scuse the brief post.
Olly xx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

EBW, that is the most fantastic news. I was so pleased to see your post - I'm delighted for you  

I haven't been on the boards much lately, but I remembered that today was test day for you and I'm so pleased I checked in. Great, great news.

Pooks, hope you can keep up this positive trend!

Julie-Anne, thanks for the hall of fame update. You really sound as though your trip to NZ did you a world of good. I know what you mean about focusing on ttc and ff to the exclusion of everything else - I've been spending less time on here lately and trying to concentrate harder on work as well . I hope things all fall in to place for you from now on, so that when you go back to NZ it'll be with your baby.

Rafs, thanks so much for the pm. I hope you're hanging in there and feeling OK.

I went to see Mr L 10 days ago, and got the ball rolling for a new cycle. He wants me to do another long protocol, but to take the stim drugs in a *LOT* bigger doses, with intramuscular progesterone after transfer instead of cyclogest. Sounds like the whole thing could be much more physically demanding than last time (when I felt completely my usual self the whole time, at least from a physical point of view ) I'll probably start downregging about 3 weeks from now. Any potential cycle buddies out there?

Mr L also told me that the first few months of this year have been HH's best ever in terms of success rates, which have been hovering around the 40% mark. At the time I thought there wasn't much evidence of it on this thread. I hope we're turning a corner now with EBW's fantastic result 

Love & luck to everyone,
Carrie


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone, I wanted to say hello and introduce myself.  I am new to FF but have been posting recently in Locations.  I am due to start treatment at HH in a few weeks, I have my appointment next week when I believe I am meant to be collecting the drugs and being told exactly what to do hopefully as I haven't a clue and am very nervous!!  It seems to have taken so long to get to this point and at times I have been so lost its been awful, but now I finally have a real chance.  My consultant is Mr B who seems very nice and I think it is really nice at HH as well.  I did start treatment at ARGC in February but had to abandon sadly for personal reasons and decided to wait for my treatment at HH and I have to say the HH is much more relaxed and organised.  Anyway good luck to everyone else.  Poogie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks all for your comments.

Carrie- interesting on the doses...what are they putting you on if you dont mind me asking.. They were shaking their heads at me saying I was on a high dose of 300 and gave the impression that they didnt go higher than that...Maybe its different for long protocol though.....as I was on antagonist.

Welcome poogie...looks like you are joining HH at a good time as the stats are looking good.

Best of luck for this cycle...

And the ladies on here are FAB by the way.


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi all,

Things aren't looking good for me.....nigglng AF pains are here. Feel exactly the same as i did the last 2 BFNs. Feeling really low.  

Welcome Poogie.

Pooks xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hang in there pooks..I had the most awful AF signs this time....I get this specific headache prior to AF...and boy was it BAD!

Rooting for you x


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks EBW, I've got this 'dragging' feeling down below which is a sure indicator of BFN.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh Pooks hun, I really really hope its not a BFN for you hun. I remember feeling like my af was coming when I got my short lived BFP. It felt exactly the same for me. Sending you lots of positive vibes     

Welcome Poogie- I am adding you to our HH list on page 1. Good luck for your coordination appointment.

Also Biba- hope your scan went well yesterday!!!!

Hi to everyone else  and EBW I suspect my bubbles ending in 7 are your handy work- thanks

Julie xx


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Afternoon Everyone,

EBW I am sooooooo pleased for you it's fantastic news     

Pooks hang in there I am sending you lots of positive vibes    


I haven't really been on for the last couple of weeks, just really getting my head round things. I was in New York with My DH last week as he was working there I thought I would go out and have some shopping therapy and to really just to chill out and get away from it all. I think it has defiantly worked I feel a lot better having a weeks break!

Hello to everyone else, and welcome Poogie everyone is really great on here with there support!

Luv Chris x


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Girls...
I haven't been on here and posted for quite some time but do pop in to check up on how your all doing...

Well firstly EBW...fantastic news
Pooks....everything crossed for you hun for your BFP    
Julie Anne ....thanks for the hall of fame update and glad you had such a great time away.
Hi to everyone else.....and lots of     vibes to all.

Well I was due to start tx again for the 2nd time this month but I handed in my notice last month and have had a few weeks off at home before i start Monday, last job was way to stressful and had to sort that before starting tx again, hard decision but don't think it would have worked anyway the mess i was in.  

So really cant wait to get started again but need to concentrate on the new job for a while, but my question is if anyone knows, if we did tx again and we were blessed and was successful, how long do you have to be at a company before your entitled to all mat pay and leave??  anyone know?

Good luck all and really cant wait to start again and become a regular poster!!!  

Ange
xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

*Pooks* - hang in there.

*Ange * - Here I have my sad lawyer's hat on ! Basic rule is that you are entitled to a year's leave regardless of how long you have been employed. Pay however is a different matter - if you get contractual maternity pay (eg full salary for x months) then the period of employment you will have to have before you can get it will be in your contract. To get statutory maternity pay you will have to fulfil all these criteria:
1. Employed by your employer into the qualifying week which is the 15th week before the week your baby is due. 2. Employed by the same employer without a break for at least 26 weeks into the 15th week before the week your baby is due. Part weeks count as full weeks. 3. Earning before tax an average of £87.00 a week. 
SMP is paid for the first 6 weeks at 90% of your average weekly earnings and for 33 weeks at the lower of £112.75 or 90% of your average weekly earnings. 
The DTI website has all the details but can be a bit technical . This http://www.workingfamilies.org.uk/asp/family_zone/fs_pr1_matrights.asp is a bit more user friendly!

*Poogie * - hello and welcome.

Bettyx

/links


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Pooks - please hang on in there - I know from experience (as I bled before I got both my past BFPs) that it ain't over until the fat lady sings.  I'm still keeping everything crossed for you (except for half an hour tomorrow when I may have to unfurl my legs for EC!!)

Sorry this is such a flying post - work is horrendous  today.  Hope to catch up with you all tomorrow if I'm not too spaced out from the sedation.

Miela xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Ange - if you don't qualify for SMP you maybe able to get maternity allowance.  I left my job before I started my last cycle and was able to claim.  You get £112.75 for 9 months.  All the details will be on the website Betty mentioned.  Your job centre will have a booklet/claim form which is quite straightforward.

Pooks - hang on in there! 

Poogie  

Miela - good luck for tomorrow  

Wow - I've posted 2 days in a row, must be getting the hang of this baby thing!

Scooter


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks so much for the advice girls...much appreciated...
I will check out the website later Betty, don't want to delay longer than i have to..  

Will be working from home from Monday so will hopefully be alot less stressful than driving into London everyday  

Thanks again girls and good luck again to all you girls

Ange
xx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi everyone,

firstly, HUGE congrats to you EBW, you must be over the moon. Welcome to the second 2ww!!!!

Pooks - please don't give up hope. I was convinced af was coming. Also have a specific migraine-type headache I always and only have prior to af and I got it during my 2ww, but it was wrong!!

Hi to any newbies and returners

where have the bubbles gone?? they seem to have disappeared, ir maybe it's just my computer going bonkers??

Smiley (Emma)


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

HI all

Really good news on the site at the moment - EBW - so pleased to hear of your BFP....

Pooks - hang in there girl, I had every manner of ache and pain that you can imagine

melia - good to see you again ! we were on a cycle together last summer - good luck

Poogie, welcome - these girls keep you sane !

I am working from home today, so can post ( not normally possible from work) but sorry if its a bit of a rush and lacking on the personals ! Had my 12 week NTS scan on Monday and everything was good - so unbelievably, it looks like we might just have a baby on the way. I cant really believe it after so long, and so many disappointments, but I am getting really really fat, so I might have to believe it some time soon. 

R


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

So lovely to read some good news, EBW congratulations!! 
I was naughty on my last cycle that ended in this viable pregnancy. I took progesterone up until the 12w scan. Who knows if it made any difference whatsoever, but in my head I felt like it was so I guess that counts? Though I have to say I was very sick of being so familiar with my bum by the end of the 3 months!

Carrie, I took IM progesterone. I found the injections a bit sore until I discovered Emla cream. You put a blob onto the injection site an hour before and it numbs the site so you cant feel a thing. It takes a bit of forward planning but is fantastic stuff.

Meila, I often think of you when i am on FF. So pleased to see you are ECing again. Wishing you the very best of luck.

Pooks, positive thoughts coming your way  

Lovely to read a post from you Scooter. Do you have any new photos?

Hi Wendy   Are you seeing Mr L to organise another cycle??


A little baby news from me. Baby GG is breech so Im booked in for a c-section on 4 June (was going to be earlier but their list was chock-a-block). The baby was the right way up 2 days ago but managed to turn itself around. If the baby turns itself back again Ill be induced earlier as Ive had a few complications with BP and things. 
No idea of its a boy or girl but I think we could do with a HH girl to start dating the brood of HH boys we have!

Best wishes to everyone
Helen


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

nice to "see" you mrs GG.

You say you were "naughty" how did you get the progesterone if not meant to take it?
I guess Ill be coming off it as my last one was last night....

Scaring me the no of ladies on here who have mc after treatment at hh is it that common everywhere else....?


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi Girls

i've just found this site this is my first IVF try so everything is new to me & i'm trying to pick up the lingo. 

I'm stimming at the moment (how fiddly is that pen thing!), but stimming is way better than the d/r.... that constant hungover feeling was not great  . Scan on Friday - fingers crossed all is going well in there...

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello - not getting much FF time as have started a new job.

EBW - I'm also interested in the Progesterone question as I have a problem with it too - keep me posted if you find out any answers.

Pooks - GOOD LUCK for tomorrow (at least I think it is tomorrow??)  - thinking of you

Fregali - Welcome! I  am d/r at the mo and completely know what you mean about the hungover feeling  - it's the way I describe it to my bloke - occasionally I get sharp head pains but most of the time it is a constant yukky dull throb. Good to read stimming feels a bit better. Good luck with the scan.

Hi to RR, Smiley, Mrs GG, Miela, Scooter & Betty (ooops to anyone I've missed - Hi & Sorry!!)

Olly


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Helen, Scooter and RR - it's so nice to be in touch with you again after the past few months of "exile" on my part. 

Helen, I can't believe you're so close to the big moment!  I hope everthing goes well with the c-section, it must be so exciting for you and DH to know that you're finally going to meet your little one on the 4 June!

Welcome too to Poogie and Fergali and hi to everyone else.  Pooks - how are you feeling today?  I'm sending   your way.

Well, EC today was ok.  8 eggs collected (a bit disappointed given that I seemed to have more follies on Monday's scan but DH keeps reminding me that we should be grateful that we have 8 and that we only need one).  How come he's always so sane and sensible??  We are now nervously waiting to hear from HH tomorrow to see whether any have fertilised.  Having ICSI on all of them this time but even with ICSI we haven't had 100% success in the past.  We've asked HH if we can thaw some of our snowflakes if the worst comes to the worst as I'd hate to finish this cycle without getting to ET.  That reminds me - must remember to switch my mobile back on!

Anyway, going to have some dinner now, which has been lovingly cooked by my husband and then going to plonk myself on the sofa to watch Little Miss Sunshine.

Hope you all have a good evening.

Love Miela xx

PS I've come up in a funny rash on my legs, lots of itchy bumps under my skin (not red though).  Anyone had anything similar?  Not sure whether its tx related or coincidental.


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

PS - thanks very much bubble fairy for the extra bubbles!!!  

Miela xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Miela....I have never had much of a good fert rate with my small number of eggs...This time we had 3 -but only 2 were ever gonna be any good- and both of the 2 fertilized and were transferred.  It really does only take one honey.

Olly- didnt manage to get hold of Mr T as havent been able to get his email. On balance this is probably a good thing but I am now officially off the cyclogest.  I am relying on the fact that if it does stop you m/c a non-viable pgy maybe its best if I am off it I really dont want the complications of a missed miscarriage again...its still hard to think I wont be taking it tonight though.

Pooks good luck

Hi Fergali welcome and good luck for Friday 

Hi everyone else.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

EBW - just noticed your bubbles arent a 7 but they have changed the rules so you have to wait between blows so it might take some time!
Betty


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

darn it not again

Im on the lucky 7 bubble thread so hopefully they are keeping an eye on things....hope this isnt a bad sign.....


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

We are seeing Mr L at 4.30pm and yep we are hoping to try for a brother or sister for Luke, I know what he is going to say though, I really need to lose my baby weight but am struggling to shift it.

We don't Wait to start until the summer though August would be good just after Luke's 1st birthday.

We will have to wait and see what the good doctor Say's on Friday.

Hope you are all well.
Sorry I am so rubbish at posting, I struggle to keep up with you all.

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello Girls   
How is everyone doing havent been on here 4a while, works been keeping me
kinda busy!!
Not much else goin on with me still tryin with the natural thing!!  ,
and getting my FSH level back down.
Just want to say a BIG CONGRATS to EBW1969 hope ur keepin well.
Take it easy, catch up soon.
Luv Angie xxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks hon and nice to "see" you


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Hammies  

Welcome to fergali and good luck hun   Also well done melia and sending you lots of sticky fertilization vibes    

As there has been so much happening on here I've updated our hall of fame on page one and added any newbies  

umm what is with the bubbles monster and why can I only blow one bubble?

Hi to all

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Julieanne et al

You can insert my scan date if you want which is May 29

Well I am off the cyclogest and praying my body takes over and does what it should now.

Have a good day all.


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi everyone thanks for the really warm welcome it is a great relief to find this site and thread!!! I have my co-ordination appt. next Thursday and haven't a clue what to expect although I have read all the paperwork, its my first time and I feel such a beginner - its so much to take in!!!  Can anyone give me any idea after that when I would start taking the drugs? I do know that I am on the long protocol and am having ICSI.  Many thanks. Poogie xx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

I've done a HPT (clearblue) and there is a definate cross on it. If i had the trigger jab 15 days ago, is this a true BFP? I'm so worried! I've tested a day early as i was so sure it would be a negetive, so today is 13dpo, bloods tomorrow.

Pooks xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Pooks hon I personally have stayed clear of the evil pee sticks before testing but it looks pretty good to me maybe someone else can help but am sending you   for a great result tomorrow.

Poogie- I have been on short protocol the last two times but I think you start taking down regs drugs on day 21 or so for long protocol.  Perhaps someone else can help


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Pooks, that sounds like pretty good news to me especially if it was 1 day before blood test day?? The trigger jab would be out of your system by now. It looks like you have a BFP on your hands! 
I was a terrible one for testing early, I found it irrisistable. Congratulations!!

Helen


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Poogie said:


> Hi everyone thanks for the really warm welcome it is a great relief to find this site and thread!!! I have my co-ordination appt. next Thursday and haven't a clue what to expect although I have read all the paperwork, its my first time and I feel such a beginner - its so much to take in!!! *Can anyone give me any idea after that when I would start taking the drugs? I do know that I am on the long protocol and am having ICSI. * Many thanks. Poogie xx


On the long protocol you can start downregging at beginning of your cycle so around cd1, 2, 3 *or* you can start on cd21...it will be up to your clinic and consultant when you start.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Hello All,

Pooks sounds like good news I am keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow x    

I have just received my nhs referral letter for HH and it's for next Wednesday, I don't know what will happen on this appointment or weather I will be able to start treatment straight away or not? Does anyone know?

Hello to everyone else,

Luv Chris x


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Pooks, great news, sounds like a BFP to me!

EBW, hope you're still feeling well.  It must feel strange not using cyclogest, but have faith!  My stims dose is 300 like yours - Gonal F this time instead of Puregon.  Let's hope it gets me a result as good as yours! 

Hello and welcome Poogie, if you're starting in a few weeks we might be cycle buddies.  You say you're on the long protocol (same as me), so you'll start your downregulation injections on day 21 of your cycle, with the first day of your period being day 1.  My day 1 will be tomorrow, so I'm looking at starting injections on 7 June.

RR, that's wonderful that all looked well at the 12 week scan.

Mrs GG, thanks for your support about the IM progesterone, it's good to know the emla cream helped. Did you go to HH every day to get the injections, or did you have someone nearer home inject you?  At times like this I wish my dh was a nurse!

Welcome fergali and good luck.

hi Miela, we haven't 'met' before, so hello!  Have you had news about your fertilisation yet?  Hope you enjoyed Little Miss Sunshine - I loved it, it was especially hilarious at the end.

Chris,  I'm not sure whether your NHS arrangements will be the same as mine, but in my case I went for an NHS consultation in February, shortly after my first private IVF cycle. We just discussed what they would do differently in a 2nd cycle and they asked if I wanted them to apply for NHS funding for treatment.  I said yes, but then found out I wouldn't be able to get NHS-funded treatment before October because of my PCT's waiting list.  So we're doing another private cycle.  Every PCT is different, and you might find yours has shorter waiting lists.  If you call the funding office at the HH clinic, they'll be able to give you an idea of how long your wait would be.  Good luck!

Rafs, how are things?  I'm thinking of you and hoping your suppression check went OK.

All the best to everyone,

Carrie


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Carrie, I thought it would proberly be another waiting list but I will give the funding office a call.

Morning everyone ,hope you all enjoy the weekend!

Luv Chris x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

CarrieP said:


> Hello and welcome Poogie, if you're starting in a few weeks we might be cycle buddies. *You say you're on the long protocol (same as me), so you'll start your downregulation injections on day 21 of your cycle, with the first day of your period being day 1.* My day 1 will be tomorrow, so I'm looking at starting injections on 7 June.


Sorry, just want to clarify....downregulation can start at the beginning of your cycle...so you can begin sniffing/injecting on cd1/2/3 *or* it can start on cd21.

Admittedly I'm not at Hammersmith so perhaps they start everyone downregging on cd21...but generally if you're on the long protocol then DR can start cd1/2/3 or cd21....it depends on what the consultant and clinic feel is right for each individual.

There is little difference between the two starting times but it's thought that starting on cd21 helps prevent the formation of cysts.

Good luck to everyone
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi everyone,

scan today & follies are a little small so keeping going until Monday, and having another scan  - hope they improve in size!

Pooks hope you get some good news today - thinking of you

hope everyone is well and enjoying the break in the clouds!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Fergali on both my cycles that got to ET mine did a last spurt in growth the last couple of days.

Hope it all goes well for you x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Carrie, my dh did the injections in my bum (he isnt a nurse, just very brave!). It was quite an ordeal for him without Emla cream as I would yelp and flinch. But a breeze with the cream. It also helps to warm the vial - I did this in a heated up wheat bag.
I do know of an old HH girl that went to her GP for the injections on weekdays and I think HH at weekends.

Fergali, I am sure the follies will grow nicely over the weekend. Better to hold off for a few days and get some nice ripe ones 

EBW, my helpful GP prescribes me the extra progesterone.

Helen


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Its a   and a very big one too....my hcg level is 342!!! Do you think thats quite high for 14dpo?

I'm absolutely terrified!!

Pooks xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Erm mine was very good at 212 I think you must be up for a multiple there hon.


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

OMG... you might be right. I asked the Dr, she wasn't giving anything away (as usual) but when i asked about a multiple, she said not necerssarily.


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations Pooks - that's fantastic news!!     

Next 2ww coming up......


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Pooks, have a look at this chart that gives hcg averages for single and multiple pregnamcies 

http://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

Helen

/links


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Brilliant news Pooks - many congratulations!!!


----------



## Chris x (Jan 26, 2007)

Fantastic news Pooks,    

Luv Chris x


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Great news, Pooks!


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Congratulations Pooks!  

Helen - how exciting (and a little scary!)that you have a date for baby's arrival!  I must get DH to put a new picture of Thomas on for me (it's beyond my technical abilities!)

Miela - hope everything went well with ET today 

Hi to everyone else

Scooter


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

GREAT NEWS POOKS! 
Take good care of yourself!

Olly xx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Pooks -   - Congratulations, that is FANTASTIC news!  You and your DH must be completely over the moon.  Wow, HH seem to be on a bit of a role at the moment.  I hope it continues that way  .

Well, it's been a long couple of days but we're finally on the 2WW.  The lovely Dr C told us that 6 out of our 8 eggs fertilized normally.  We had 4 x 4 cell and 2 x 2 cell (all grade II) - which she said was good?
We had 2 x 4 cell put back.  The ET was a bit of a palaver - I was first on the list but ended up being "done" last as every time I was called in my bladder wasn't full enough to get a good picture.  Consequently I was absolutely bursting by the time they could actually do the transfer.  Instead of feeling awed by the occasion all I could think about was whether I was going to wee all over the theatre floor (apparently only one other person has done that in the past three years).  I curse my irritable bladder . 

On a more serious note, I'm actually really worried that I've already cocked everything up because I went to the loo straight after the transfer (literally 30 seconds after)  .  Do you think I've jeopardised anything but not doing the lying down thing for the requisite 20 minutes?  I tried to find Dr C to ask her but she had disappeared.  Any thoughts anyone?

Carrie P - Nice to "meet" you too.  Little Miss Sunshine was fab.  I totally agree, the end was hysterical.  The little pot belly really made it for me!

Scooter - meant to say to you the other day that Thomas looks adorable in that photo.  Do HH only produce cuties?  Of course, you and your DH should take some credit too!

I'd really appreciate your advice on the post transfer thing......

Hope everyone is ok and sorry this was such a ME post.

Love Miela xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

just dropped in quickly.

Miela congrats!  
after my first transfer (also BFP) I was ALLOWED to get up and go home and immediately went to the loo.  Wont make any difference.  They are in the womb and cant sneak out because you wee!  (Different than not going after intercourse as they havent managed to make it there yet....!!!

Didnt stop me panicking as I led there this time unable to hold on more than 12 mins though.


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Just wanted to pop in and say thanks for keeping me on the hall of fame. My due date is 21/6/07 and expecting a 'big' boy apparently.

Congrats to Pooks and EBW   on your  

i always read the posts on HH so great to have some good news.

RR great news about your scan 

Miela - i remember you from when i was at HH. Good luck with the 2ww  

Hi To everyone else and wishing you all positive thoughts.


Ants


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let me know:  I have thinned it down to those that still occasionally post as could not keep the list up. If your lurking then do pop in and let us know how your doing as we would love to hear how your getting on and I can update the list 

*Our Hall of Fame! 19th May 2007*
  

*LADIES IN A CYCLE *      
Odette - 15th of May DR for 2nd IVF  
Rafs - started DR for 1st IVF 28th of April starts stimming the 21st of May 
fergali - Stimming for 1st IVF- scan 18th of May 
Olly - Good Luck Everyone - started 1st IVF DR for long protocol . baseline scan the 22nd of May 

*LADIES IN 2WW *   
Miela - ICSI- ET on 18th of May-testing 30th of May  

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  
Carrie P - Starting 2nd IVF (long Prot) End May/Beg June- 
Alley- starting 4th ICSI Mid May 
Poogie - Starting 1st IVF cycle end of May 
Jameson - Starting 3nd ICSI cycle May - 
Wannabemom07 (Caroline) - starting 2nd IVF cycle starting 2nd of June- 
Chrisx- looking to start 2nd ISSI cycle July 
sarah2007- starting 2nd cycle (antagonist) ICSI- July/Aug 
Sarah13- starting 4th IVF July/August- 
Julie-Anne - 3rd IVF July/August 

*NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS *  
Jenine - Had follow up with Mr T 10th of May after 1st IVF look to lower FSH level before next ICSI 
loubeedood- waiting for review after recent ICSI-  
Soozalicious - 
Mrsb2b (Sally)- waiting for review - 
Lobs - 
Angie - TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF, looking into alternative therapy to lower FSH levels
Future Mummy - TTC naturally while having a break before 3rd cycle

*LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY*  
alim7482 (Ali)- HH appointment 24th of May - good luck
Ozzie - waiting for referral
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step? 
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?

*MUMMIES TO BE *  
Pooks -  18th of May 3rd IVF  Scan 5th of June 
EBW1969 (Jo) -  14th May  Scan ?
Bilba -  25th April scan 14th May good luck!
Lisax -  10th of April - EDD?
Britgirl-  (Naturally) Jan 07- 20 week scan 10th May  EDD? 
RR-  18th March   edd 27/11/07  
Rooth -  2 March - EDD is 10.11.07  
Smileylogo (Emma) -  7 Feb -EDD 17th Oct 2007 
Midlands Lass -  1 Feb - EDD? Twins  
Helen (Mrs GG) -  booked in for a c-section on 4 June  
Ants2 - natural -  due date is 21/6/07 expecting a big   
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?
KellyWhitt - natural  after 1st cycle abandoned- EDD 14.09.07

*HH MUMMIES * 
Macca - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  trying for number 2 August-  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural  
Clairol - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Pooks, congratulations!!! So, so pleased for you.       HH seems to be on a roll!!!!

Miela - good luck on 2WW     

Olly - how are you feeling? hope you'r not suffering too bad from d/r.  Let me know how your scan goes on Tuesday.  Will be thinking of you.  

EBW - how are you feeling? 

Carrie - thank you for the pm. I'm very well, thank you.  
I've been d/regging for 22 days now.  My scan on tuesday showed that my lining was still quite thick, but i start stims on Monday.   Is there anything i should do differently while on stims?  or anything i shouldn't do?  

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you're all having a good Saturday. 

Love to all, 
Rafs xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Massive congrats pooks    

Rafs- from my personal experience I got tired when stimming and very thirsty so had lots of water and milk but that might be due to the massive number of follicles I had.  Eat sensibly and try to relax is the best advice I can give also stay positive as were all rooting for you    I generally felt a lot better when stimming than dr as I remember so hope you will to.

Hi to everyone. I'm trying to watch the football which is not easy for a kiwi rugby fan but it is a big game today and dh has friends here so making the effort


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Congratulations Pooks and enjoy your 2WW !  

Miela- I remember 2 years having done like you. I couldn't stand the full bladder. It has apparently no impact at all as the embryos are put very high in the uterus. In that occasion I got pregnant!

I have seen Mr Lavery on Friday who is very nice and in fact I was asking the questions and providing the answers at the same time. He told me I have put a lot of thought on my next steps and situation. In summary, I have decided to go for a fresh IVF cycle and leave my 5 remaining embryos for another time. Next cycle is planned for around July/Aug07. I am seeing the coordination team on 7th June 07.

Love,

Saraxx


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Pooks - fab news congratulations - my hsg was 349 this time round - but only one in there now ! EBW and Pooks - however, isnt waiting for your scan just as hideous as the 2ww - it just goes on and on and on and on !

Melia - well done hon - they said I could go for a pee as soon as I wanted - you wont have made any difference - good luck on the madness of the 2ww

Sara - sounds like you are in a good place, I really hope it goes well for you

Ants - oh good luck hun - a big boy sounds just fab !! I just realised that that sounds rather rude - unintenional, but I am full of dodgy hormones

On the downregging - I felt just so so much better once I started stimming, its almost like you get a shot of sanity  back 

I had another scan on Friday, and all looks good - it was gutting tho, as I was as fat as the woman next to me in the waiting room, who was there for her 21week scan ! oops ! looks like all those crisps and muchies are not "nil fat" after all

Good luck all, have a good rest of weeknd
R


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Morning ladies.

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine today   - hopefully it will last!!

Thanks to everyone who reassured me re the weeing thing and for your good wishes generally.  I'm normally quite a sane and rational person (although I have to admit I'm also a pessimist by nature) but for some reason it really has worried me (who am I kidding?  I will be a nervous wreck as usual during the 2WW ).  I don't think I thought that they would actually fall out but I thought that the gravity might make them move from the right spot to the wrong spot IYKWIM  .

Anyway, I'm currently not resting AT ALL much to my DH's annoyance.  I get SO bored just sitting around doing nothing.  Today I'm going to go out to look for some new curtains for my bedroom.  We've got blinds and the mornings are so sunny now that I'm awake well before dawn.  Hoping that an added layer will do the trick.

RR and Ants, glad things are going well for you.  Ants, I hope that "big" doesn't mean too eye watering!! 

Julie-Anne, thanks for updating me on the list.  Just one thing, ET was on the 18th, just in case anyone thinks I'm testing too early!

Rafs- I just made sure that I ate lots of protein during the stims stage.  I had a hot chocolate every night and I probably ate more red meat than usual.  Good luck with the follie growing! 

Pooks and EBW - when do you go in for your 6 week scans?

Hi to everyone else I've missed.

Love Miela xx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Morning everyone,

Thanks everyone for your congrats, it really hasn't sunk in yet and i suppose it won't until the scan. 

Miela, I went for a pee immediately after transfer as i was bursting! I was very very close to embarassing myself during transfer! Good luck with the 2ww   

RR, its really reassuring to hear that your hcg was a similar level! I'm glad your scan went well, I already look 5 months pg!!!

Sara, I'm glad your apptment went well, not long now till you start.

Julie-Anne, Thanks for updating me...my scan is on the 5th June.

Rafs, I upped my protein intake, drank loads of milk and water during stimms.

Ants, wow, your due date is so soon! Sounds like you have a very healthy boy there.

EBW, How are you coping? 2 and a half weeks feels like an eternity for me!!!

Olly, Fergali and Odette, Good Luck with your cycles    

Hi to everyone else. I hope you are all having a good week-end.

Love Pooks xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy Sunday everyone.  

I'm looking forward to stimming tomorrow. Not that d/r has been bad, it's been pretty good actually, i haven't had any crazy symptoms.  I'm hoping stims will be just as kind to me, so thank you all for your tips. I will make sure to up my protein intake & will continue to drink lots and lots of water. I do feel like a walking swimming pool these days!!!!   

It's been over a month since my coordination appointment and I'm not sure if I remember how to work out the Gonal-F pen... I'm hoping it will all come back to me tomorrow morning.  

Have a good day. 

Love to all,
Rafs xxx


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi Rafs,
Pen should come with step to step booklet and i had to relook at mine when i started stimming! Hope you manage OK. 
I have a puregon pen - i wonder if it's a bit different?  Good luck.
Fergali
x


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks fergali, 
How are you?
I've just read the instructions so I'm a bit more prepared for tomorrow.  Just seems too fiddly.  I'm sure i'll get used to it.    

Rafs xxx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Just quick CONGRATULATIONS  for Pooks on your BFP and to Miela for getting to the 2ww!

Bettyx


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Great to see lots of good news on here at the moment.

Rafs - I went for the brazil nuts and pineapple juice thing every day during stimms - and also ate lots of cheese as I'm not Good at drinking milk.  It's all apparently supposed to help.  Hope the pen goes ok in the morning.  I discovered mine still in the fridge the other day.  Must clean out the fridge more often I think!

Miela- I was paranoid about the embies 'falling out' too quickly after transfer.  What helped reassure me was being told that there's very little actual space in the womb, and the embies are effectively between two slices of a jam sandwich!  Not sure if it will help you or not!  Also, one of the embryologists said that to keep moving was important after ET as it encourages blood flow to the womb.

quick update from me.

Had nuchal scan a few weeks ago, and all was ok.  I've had a couple of trips to A & E with brown discharge ( sorry if TMI!!).  All seem ok - although last time got more dramatic as my pulse was very high and they thought I'd got a clot on the lung.  Several tests later they decided all ok, so that was a relief!


----------



## jennette (May 19, 2007)

Someone, anyone,
just been told (this week) by Dr T that we're NOT being given 2nd IVF go! we had managed 1 embryo out of 5 eggs and have been told that my only chance now is egg donation - but I've looked up egg donation and read that this is mainly for women with NO eggs? 
I've had one failed GIFT cycle (produced 4 eggs - 3 mature and used for treatment) with the ACU at the UCH in April 2006 following very successful endemetriosis surgery (healthy ovarian tissue, clear unblocked tubes and NO scar tissue) and my one and only IVF cycle was in Feb. 2007 at Hammersmith. I'm feeling very confused to be told that Hammersmith is now finished with me having only tried IVF once - has anyone else had a similar experience and what have you gone onto do? 
Jennette


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Jeannette, without any details it's hard to know what to say. I will say that the one thing everyone agrees about Hammersmith is that they don't  you. 1 egg from 5 is not good numbers, so they must feel that this is not a good option for you to continue to try to push your ovaries.

Egg donation isn't just for women who have no eggs, but women whose eggs just don't seem to be the right quality for embryo production and succesful pregnancy. Plenty of older women have moved on to egg donation even after producing 6ish embryos per cycle, but with multiple miscarriages from those embryos. It is in no way an exact science.

I'm sure if you go to enough other clinics they wil let you try again, but you need to think about if that's the best option for building your family. It will be an unbelievably hard decision to move to egg donation, but it may be the best one. Hang in there, and don't expect to make this decision overnight, I'm sure it will take lots of time and processing to get to a good place with it.

*edited by Mod


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

Jennette- sorry to hear your situation. I agree with britgirl HH are pretty honest. Good luck and hope you will find the best way forward for yourself hun.

I need some advice.    At my follow up consultation with Mr T in March he asked me to have a day 2-7 investigative scan done before starting my next IVF cycle. I have an annoying long cycle and my last af was just as I was going to NZ so I had no opportunity or time to arrange the scan. Now my af has arrived    today day 48 and I can get it done. My problem is I have looked at the booking form he gave me and he has put me down as have my treatment in May. Now I'm only having the chance to get this scan done this week and am planning on calling to book my coordination app this week for when I can get in a few weeks and my next af will not be until about the 1st week of July. My MIL and her partner are arriving from NZ the 5 of July so rubbish timing for me to do a cycle. Do you think HH will let me use this booking for for a cycle after one further af which will be towards the end of Aug or will I have to go back and pay to see Mr T again? Or should I just do the cycle with MIL here she has not seen dh for 7 years so as you can imagine she will want to have lots of quality time with her boy       

Any thoughts appreciated 

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all

Rafs hope it goes ok today.

Jeannette sorry to hear your news.  I dont know a lot about the reasons why they decide to put you onto donor eggs but can tell you that HH seem a lot more flexible than other clinics I have come across.  My last clinic only went ahead if you had 5 follicles whereas HH will with three (or 2 in my case it seems although they were talking about donor eggs with me prior to EC/ET). That said they seem "realistic" veering on the side at times of blunt but the last thing you need is to put yourself through this trauma if they really think it is not in your best interest or have a chance at all of it working.  Not sure of the reasons why they are "giving up" however I understand Mr T is very realistic with his ideas -not what you want to hear I know. What protocol were you on this time?  My first cycle was at another clinic and I got 6 eggs but only one fertilized and that didnt divide so wasnt transferred.  As a result my protocol was changed....however I am getting less and less eggs as time goes on....   I really hope things work out for you whatever route your journey takes from now.

Julie-Anne hon this timing thing is just another thing we have to factor in huh? Dont know how HH will view your possible timing suggestions but I am sure you will make the decision that it best for you ...as for cycling with mil there I really am sure she will understand..and maybe this could be seen as a time for pampering you lol.


Rooth glad things are looking up for you.  I had brown discharge last time and boy am I petrified of it. Glad its not always the sign of anything serious...!!!  

I am counting the days til my 6w scan on 29.  Scared out of my head most of the time and on constant knickerwatch and symptom check.. I am going to find these next weeks so very hard.

Right have to do some work

Hope everyone else is doing ok today.


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello everyone
Mind if I join you?  I've been lurking for a while so figured it was about time to take the plunge.  To introduce myself: me and DH have been TTC for about 2 years now.  6 months ago discovered I have endometriosis, so I had surgery a couple of months ago which I think went ok -  removed a large endometrioma from my right ovary and cleaned up some other adhesions at the same time.
I've got my first appointment at HH this Thursday, so any advice from you ladies would be gratefully received.
Love
Ali


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone, sorry I haven't been around much so so busy at work trying to get lots done before my treatment starts so I am more relaxed!! Also had Friday off which was lovely.  Congrats Pooks on your BFP you must be over the moon.  

CarrieP I have my co-ordination appointment on Thurs (24) this week and am so nervous.  I will be on day 21 on Friday 25 May so does that mean I would start straight away then?  Its so comforting to know someone will be doing the treatment the same time as me as I always have loads of questions!!! The injections are really worrying me as I used to hate them but have got used to someone else doing them and am hoping my DH will help me but I don't know if he will be able to!  Good luck with your injections!

Chris - I am at HH and am having NHS treatment.  I had my first appointment in February and was told that once it was confirmed I could receive the treatment and the funding was in place that I would have to wait 4-6 months from Feb.  I then received another letter in March on my birthday actually which was really weird saying I had been accepted and would start at the beginning of June.  I did ring HH alot and found them very helpful I think I spoke to Karen who is the NHS Funding Officer.  HTH.

Julie-Anne thanks for adding my name to the Hall of Fame its so weird seeing as it makes so much more real now - I can't believe my appt is Thursday.

Hi Alim7482 good luck at the HH on Thursday.  I had started treatment privately early this year at a clinic in Harley street and had to stop.  I am now having my treatment at the HH NHS and have been waiting quite a while since my referral was sent September 06.  I much prefer the HH to the private clinic and feel really comfortable there and didn't have to wait at all.  Good Luck for Thursday.

Hi to everyone else, still getting used to posting!!

Poogie xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Afternoon Hammies  

I've the lovely investigative scan booked for Wednesday day 4 so let the fun and games begin  

Ali- Glad you've decided to stop lurking and come and say hi. Welcome!!!! Sorry to hear you have endo but glad to hear you have had some attention on it. Good luck for your appointment on Thurs and any questions just ask as we've all been where you are- Good Luck!!!! I will add you to the HH girls hall of fame  

Poogie- glad you are on the hall of fame and feel  a proper hammie girl now   Good luck for Thurs!

Rafs- hope the stimming jab went well today    

Hi to everyone else. The weather is so appropriate for a Monday isnt it   Have a super week

Julie xx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Just dropped in for a quick post.

Betty, thanks for your good wishes.  I can't believe I'm at this stage again - where have the past few months gone?

Ali and Jennette - welcome.  Jennette, I'm not in the same situation as you but I think if I had been told that we'd reached the end of the road with our own eggs/sperm, I would probably want to seek a second opinion just so that I didn't have any regrets later down the line.  That said, I agree with what the other girls have said - in my experience HH don't give false hope and I have always felt that they have our best interests at heart.  As HH are non-profit making, I don't worry that they recommend unnecessary treatments or tests which I would certainly worry about with some of the other clinics.  Perhaps it would be a good idea to get a 2nd opinion from somewhere else which isn't in it for profit?  Good luck with whatever you decide to do next.

EBW, your post has brought back memories of my last BFP.  This whole TX thing is strange isn't it - you think that getting pg is the finale but it's only just the beginning of a whole other set of worries!  I'm sure that you won't properly relax until you're holding that baby in your arms!

When I started this cycle I swore that I wasn't going to obsess over every sympton etc and that I'd learnt from my previous TX but I seem to have forgotten everything!  I'm only 3 days post ET but I've already got AF type pains and some light brown discharge (sorry if TMI!).  Has anyone else had this?  I'm hoping it's just a left over from EC and ET but I also had it (but perhaps slightly later on) when I had my BFPs which ended in m/c.  Anyone else had anything similar this soon after ET?

Hi to everyone else.  Hope to post again later!

Love Miela


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all, 
Just quick post from work.  

All went well this morning.  The pen wasn’t as fiddly as I thought it would be.  Although, it was hard to tell this morning if the drug had gone in, I kept pushing and I left the needle in for 10 seconds (as per the instructions) so I’m hoping I’ve done it right.     The syringe is a lot more reassuring.  

Good luck to everyone cycling & good luck with appointments this week.    

More later. 

Rafs xxx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks all for the warm and friendly welcome.  Looking forward to getting to know you all over the next few weeks and months - and who knows, I may even meet some of you at HH!  I'll let you know how my first appointment goes later on this week, and meanwhile, good luck and best wishes to all.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Evening all

Ali- good luck for Thurs.  I've added you to our list which is on page 8 

Olly- good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow    

fergali - how is the stimming going? Any idea of when you will have ec yet?    

well done Rafs!

Melia- 3 days down well done.  Try and stay sane and sending lots of sticky vibes    

Julie x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi there

Congratulations to all you ladies who have a BFP. 

I have a question for EBW1969.

You said in one of your posts that you only had 2 follicles. Was that your last cycle?  

I only have two at the moment and feel disappointed as this is my second IVF with the short protool on an higher dosage - which means that I am obviously a poor responder.  My first IVf go I only managed one follicle which did fertilise but did not stick.  

How many eggs did you get from your two follicles?
Did you get pregaant form just two follicles?

Thanks

Odette


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Rafs, well done, getting it together with the Gonal-F pen!  I completely agree with you about the syringe being more confidence-inspiring.  Some engineer or designer must have gone to great lengths to design the pens, aiming for user convenience and satisfaction, and here we are preferring the traditional methods!  

Jennette, it must have been a shock to get that news from Mr T. It's hard to say much without knowing more about your situation.  I think there may well be other factors at play, because my own first IVF cycle wasn't too different from yours - I had 2 embryos from 5 eggs.  However, we're going for another try.  Mr L suggested increased drug doses, but otherwise very little change in the treatment.  So, either my consultant is more optimistic than yours, or there are some other reasons behind Mr T's decision.  

I do feel for you though, and I'm very conscious that I could be in the position you're in very soon.  There's nothing easy about all this, is there? It can be so painful.  I wish you well, whatever you decide.

Hi Ali and good luck.

My news - my 2nd attempt is delayed by two months, for a completely unexpected reason.  My pre-admission appointment was booked for today, and I was all set to hand over the credit card and start injections on 7 June.  Then two days ago, on Saturday, a letter came through telling me that my NHS-funded cycle could start in August.  It wasn't quite the no-brainer it probably should have been: 
I was emotionally prepared to start again straightaway, and in some ways I'm still disappointed about the delay. But we decided to wait and go for an NHS-funded attempt.  I think this is the sensible choice, although I'm still adjusting to the change of plan. I will try to see the timing of the letter - arriving just in time before I'd committed myself to spending the money - as a good omen  

So Poogie, sorry we won't be cycle buddies after all.  I'll still be around on the boards though, and if I know the answers to any of your questions I'll chip in!  I bet some other people will pop up who are doing cycles at the same time as you.  

Julie-Anne, sorry to add to your workload updating the hall of fame  

All the best, everyone
Carrie


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi.

Only have a few minutes again hope we are all doing ok. sorry for lack of personals.

Odette- just wanted to respond to you really.  I had 2 what they considered "usable" follicles this cycle and they were talking of abandoning but then were saying this could be my last chance with my own eggs as I wasnt responding on 300 Gonal-F.  By the time I finished stimming (11 days of stimming) I still had 2 usable follies and another small one that wasnt going to amount to anything.  However we got 3 eggs and 2 fertilized and were put back.  I got my BFP on 14May and am now on the 2ww between BFP and first scan.  What day and sizing are you on now?  You can pm me if you want.

Have a good day all especially those with important days today.


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi all,

Beautiful day today. 

Rafs - glad the fiddly pen is going OK
Meila - hope you are taking it easy on the 2ww
CarrieP - that's great news to get your NHS appointment through - just in time! Good luck
Odette - thinking of you

I am still stimming - day 13 now, waiting for some of the 'tiddlers' to catch up to the other follies.... another scan tomorrow...

Fergali


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi all

Carrie P - I would take the timing of the letter as a good omen, I'm a great believer in fate. We had to wait 2 months more when we were prepared to start straightaway (due to us not using protection, then the xmas break), but it came round very quickly and we got the result we were hoping for - fate!!!

Rafs - I actually preferred the pen!!! I found it less painful due to the needle being much smaller, but it was fiddly trying to work out when I needed to change the ampoule.

take care

Emma


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, yes thank goodness for some sun and warmth - I am feeling better already it feels like its still winter some days!  I am glad to hear that the pens aren't too difficult as that is a worry for me!  

CarrieP - I agree with Smileylogo re the NHS funded cycle, as that was one of my problems with my private treatment and I had to stop and wait.  Good Luck and hopefully the 2 months will fly by if the weather continues too! I did just wonder though had you had your private treatment at HH and were you having your second private round with HH?  Sorry for asking but I only wonder because once I was referred to the HH I contacted them to ask if I could have a private cycle with them before my NHS and they said no and that if they found out I was having a private cycle elsewhere I would lose my place?!  

Meila - how are you doing your on your 2ww have you taken time off from work to relax and take it easy?

Julie-Anne - good luck for tomorrow.

Poogie x 

PS.  Can someone tell me how I can get some bubbles too please. tks x


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi Poogie

Yes, I had my private cycle at Hammersmith.  Each PCT sets its own policy on this ... mine would pay for two cycles if I hadn't had private treatment, but because I've had one private cycle it counts that towards the total and will only pay for one cycle for me now.  Perhaps your PCT is less generous than that and would refuse to pay for any treatment for you if you'd gone privately first?

I hope the wait is worth it for you and you have a successful cycle,
Cheers, Carrie


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Carrie –  So glad you received the NHS letter just in time.  I think this is a good sign.     

Julie-anne – good luck with your appointment tomorrow. Hope all goes well.    

Emma - nice to 'see' you.  how are you feeling??  xxx

2nd day of stimms today and my belly feels really tender.  I actually find the pen to be more painful, maybe I’m just pushing it in too much to make sure it’s in.  
I got AF while D/R and AF ended around Friday/Saturday, but today I started spotting.  I called the clinic this morning to check if this was normal and the nurse transferred me to a Dr.  Dr said that this isn’t a good sign and since I’m scheduled to have my blood test on Friday, she said they will also do a scan.  She said they may have to up dosage of Gonal-F. Has this happened to anyone??  I’m not quite sure really what this means.  

Olly – how are you?  How did the scan go?  Thinking of you   


Hello to everyone else… .

Rafs xxx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi ladies, a flying visit I'm afraid so apologies for lack of personals tonight.  Hoping to have more on-line time tomorrow.

Rafs - on all three of my fresh cycles I've had AF during d/r and I've also bled again once I've started stimming (although not as heavily as AF).  When I've asked HH about this, I've always been told that it's quite common for this to happen when you start stimming but that it should stop by day 5 of stims.  True to their word, the bleeding has always stopped by then for me.  I've always responded well to stimming (and on one ocassion too well!) and I've never had to have my dose increased because of the bleeding.  Hope this helps  .

Miela xx

PS Lovely to hear from you Almamay - hope you're doing ok?


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks EBW1969 for your reply

I started my short protocol on the 14th May - tomorrow will be day 11 
and I go for my second scan.  I guess I will also be told when EC will be.

I can't remember what the size is from the last scan but it seems that they are growing to a good size. My womb lining looks good.

I remember you from last year when I was on the boards.

Congratulations on your good news!

odette


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Evenin' All
Had my suppression scan and blood test today (thanks for remembering   )  - all was fine so start 225 of gonal f on Thurs (how do they decide how much you need?  )

Pleased to be starting stimming as I've had headaches for the last two days despite drinking lots of water. Hmmmm.

Please excuse the lack of personals - the PC screen hurts my eyes and head at the mo.
Night all!
Olly


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just dropping by to wish everyone well for today.  Odette hope the scan goes ok.

I may not post much for a bit.  I had a bit of an emotional breakdown yesterday and realised I am obsessing about everything - symptoms etc.  I need to get some kind of balance back in my life and stop spending so much time reading about fertility stuff.....I lost the plot completely yesterday and just need to pull myself away for a bit.  I am on notification for loads of ff threads and its all I can do to keep up and is concentrating my mind too much on the whole thing at the moment and I need to calm down....

No offence to anyone here and I will be rooting for every single one of you and checking in even if not posting.  I hope you understand why Or maybe Im not making any sense either.  

If anyone wants to ask me anything specific you can still pm me in case I miss it though hope thats ok.

I'll obviously keep you all posted and you will all be in my thoughts.

Scan in on Tuesday so will let you know what happens

Love and


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Take it easy EBW and good luck for the scan on Tuesday

Fergali


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

EBW - I can totally understand what you're saying - sometimes being up to your eyes in IF info and other peoples' good/bad stories and symptoms can be as stressful as they are helpful.  If we don't hear from you before next Tuesday, I wish you the very best of luck.  I hope that you see a lovely little heart beat (or two?!)  .  Take care of yourself over the next week  

Odette - good luck for tomorrow.  Fingers crossed that you're ready for EC  

Olly - I hope your headaches disappear when you start stimming.  I suffer from migraines which are pretty bad during d/r and they are always much improved once the follies start growing.

Hi to everyone else - it's been very quiet on here today - have you all been out enjoying the sunshine?

Now for the me part (again!).  If only I could take my own advice, I am completely obsessing and stressing today.  I'm 5dpt (not counting the day of ET itself - is that how we're supposed to count it?).  I've been plagued by v. strong AF and other strange sharp and pulling pains today and I can't help but worry .  I'm trying not to knicker check this early (TMI alert - still getting the slightly caramelling coloured discharge) but..............  I can't help feeling that we won't be lucky enough to get a third BFP in a row - the law of averages and all that.  I swore to myself that I wouldn't be pessimistic this time and that I wouldn't need any reassurance but that's what happens when I make a plan, I just don't stick to it.  Why am I mentally so weak?  This is already driving me mad and I've got another week to go 

Miela xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

EBW- sweets completely understand. Look after yourself and good luck for Tuesday.

Melia- gosh hun it's so hard isn't it. Thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes    

Olly- good luck with stimming   

Almay- Katie- nice to hear from you hun. Hope your doing well     Sorry to hear this was a hick up with FET.


Odette- Hope your scan went well. Do you have a date for ec now?   

A big hi to all the Hammersmith Girls. I've had an ok day. I went for my investigative scan expecting it to be straight forward. It's day four so not much exciting. Unfortunately my ovaries were far more polycystic than ever before, looked like bunches of grapes on the screen. My main concern was the women scanning said she could see my blocked tube clearly on the screen. Only thing is as far as I know I don't have a blocked tube. I had a lap & dye in Nov 2005 and had some adhesions but no blockages. I then said I was not aware I had a blocked tube and she said it could be fluid trapped between adhesions? After telling me there is some views that the fluid that builds up can be toxic to embies she then said not to worry.  As if  Now of course I'm worried and wondering if I should have a hysteroscopy before starting my next cycle but I'm not due to see my consultant. Am I worrying about nothing?

Sorry to be so me

Julie xx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi just a quickie

Miela- I had extremely strong af-type pains during my 2ww. I usually get bad pains anyway but these were worse and I was convinced af was on it's way> Just like you I had 'pulling' and achy type pains for a day or so then I really really bad pain one morning when I got up (thought it was either af or constipation   ) but once I'd had a wee and gone back to bed it eased off and I got a BFP! What nobody tells you is that implantation pains can happen anytime between day 5-12 and IT CAN HURT!!! Hope this helps you relax a bit.    

Julie-Anne - wish I could offer some wise words of advice to you but I'm afraid I have no experience with this kind of thing. Hope you get sorted and can stop worrying!!

Emma


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

EBW, I totally understand, hope you can keep calm and centred between now and the scan.

Julie, sorry to hear that you're worried.  I don't have any personal experience, but I think if I'd had that news I would try to get a consultant's opinion.  I understand Mr L replies to emails  - perhaps you could try that?  When I've met him he's always emphasised that I should feel able to contact him with questions, and the clinic staff should facilitate that.  Don't feel that it's insignificant or that you'd be wasting his time - your questions are perfectly valid and you deserve to get a consultant's opinion.

I hope you can get in touch with him soon and I hope he'll be able to reassure you.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

had my scan today, only have one decent follicle, the other a little smaller?

Well here I am again faced with only one follicle even though I did ther short protocol this time with a higher dose(375).

I'm really gutted that I'm such a poor responder.

EC is booked for Friday.

If this cycle is not successful I thnk I will go aboard to Barcelona for treatment as it will be more cost effective to go private.  

Good luck with all your cycles ladies -

Odette


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Odette - I'm sorry to hear you are so negative and your follie.  I hope things go well tomorrow for EC.  I've been to IM in Barcelona and I'm now at Invimed in Warsaw so if you want to IM me with any questions please don't hesitate.  I'm still using my old knackered eggs so I don't know everything about DE but I have picked up information about it in my travels.

Julie - Good to see you.  I'm sorry to hear about your scan.  I thought I would add my 2 cents about emailing Mr L.  I did just that in April when I was trying sort things out with my FET.  I never got a response and got one this week saying he doesn't reply to emails and would write to me.  Still haven't gotten a letter yet.  Call Mr L's secretary and ask what you should do.  

EBW - If it's all getting too much (been there, done that) you might want to speak to one of the counsellors at HH.  They are very good with suggestions and support on getting through all this.  IM me if you want more info.  Look after yourself.  

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

EBW  - with you girl, sometimes we all get sucked into this, and its a killer. The second 2ww is just so scary - a mix of hope, expectation and fear. HOpe that things are feeling ok

Melia - like smileylogo, this time I had horrible pains 2 days before test date - which I thought was far too late for implantation, but I was wrong. The time before, I had dreadful pains on day 6. Its deeply unfair, every symptom that we get is either AF OR a really good sign of p/g - good luck in staying sane

Odette - good luck tomorrow - just think of EBW ..

Julie  - email Mr L or give the lovely sercretary a call. 

hi to everyone else that I might have missed

Home alone at the moment as scouser husband is in Greece - dont want to be there, but it would be lovely not to be at work ! Just about to have my 1st consultants meeting at Stoke Mandeville - its so strange not to be at HH anymore. 

Good luck all - 

R


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just wishing odette all the best for Friday, it only takes one.

Good luck to everyone else..

Sorry, wobbling again a bit this afternoon....

Alma May, thanks IMd you 

xx


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

You're not the only one wobbling this afternoon!

Today we had our first appointment at HH and we saw Miss Carby who was lovely, very matter of fact which was just what we wanted.  I guess we are quite a long way behind most of you ladies - as we are NHS, we now go on a waiting list so it's unlikely that we will start treatment until end of this year or beginning of next.

I was actually quite excited on the way there because I thought at least we were doing something constructive and maybe one step closer to the BFP.  But afterwards I had quite a big wobble - although we've done our homework and read up on what IVF involves, what I didn't realise was that there are still more tests to determine whether I'm even suitable for IVF in the first place!  And I can only have these 2-3 months before treatment starts, so it'll basically be almost the end of this year before I even know if I can have it or not.   And what if I can't have it?  Haven't even thought that far ahead tbh.

I guess this whole process is a lesson in patience... though it already feels like we've been waiting forever. 

Rant over.  I think I must have left my PMA in the office this morning.

Very best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Alim - welcome to the thread .  I hope the journey ahead isn't too much of a roller-coaster for you!  I'm sure you'll find all the HH girls very supportive and knowledgeable.

Odette - I really hope that this one follie gives up one lovely egg and makes an even lovelier embie for you.  Good luck for EC  

EBW - hang on in there and don't worry about the wobbling - it's only natural after what you've been through in the past and I would feel exactly the same.  Please feel free to PM me if you want a chat (I'm logging on once a day at the moment).    

Rafs - how's the spotting?  Are you feeling calmer now?

Julie, Emma and RR - thanks for your support.  My strong AF pains have disappeared today and so have my sore boobs (  - somehow they are a comfort when they're really painful ).  Next Wednesday seems like a lifetime away and I can't shake the feeling that I'm not going to get there without bleeding first (as I've done on all my previous cycles).  Any tips for staying positive?

Julie - sorry to hear your unexpected news.  I'm with the other girls, I think I'd be inclined to contact Mr L to find out exactly what's what and how this may effect your TX etc.

RR - hope your husband isn't feeling too bad ?  Good luck with your appointment at Stoke Mandeville - will you stay in touch with us Hammies?.

Hi to Carrie, Almamay, Poogie, Fergali, Olly and everyone I've missed.

Love Miela xx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hellllllllooooooooo.........

where is everybody?  everyone ok?

hhhmmmmm, it's lonely on here without anyone to talk to.

Miela xxx

In my 2ww state of mind I'd forgotten, until DH just reminded me, that it's bank holiday w/e.  Have you all gone off somewhere lovely??  If you have, enjoy!  For those of us left at home, I think we're going to need our brollies


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Hammies 

Baby GG made an unexpeced arrival by emergency c-section on Weds 23rd. Baby boy 8lb 4oz.  The news on baby GG's health is not great. He is in the intensive care unit at QCH. As well as some problems with his breathing he has a problem with his pancreas which isnt metabolising insulin properly. The consultant painted us a pretty grim picture today of what this could result in. We are waiting for some blood results that will give a clearer picture but because of the bank holiday its unlikely the results will be back until Tues. Its likely he will be transfered to Great Ormond St Hosp where there are specialists in paediatric endocrinology. His condition is pretty rare apparently.

Its pretty hard to take in and we are a bit shell shocked at the mo. He looks like a healthy gorgeous little boy, he spent most of today off cpap so we could see his face and hair and he looked so normal its difficult to believe. 

Anyway, thats my news !  
Hope everyone is well
Helen


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Helen, I was lurking but had to log in because I wanted to say congrats on the arrival of your son and I'm very sorry his health is not good. I can not imagine how anxious you, your dh and loved ones must be feeling but I'm thinking of you and hope your little one is a fighter     I know this is a stressful time for you.I hope for all of you it will have a positive outcome and with Queen Charlotte's, Great Ormond Street and lots of love from mum & dad he's in the best hands. Thinking of you   

Melia- hang in there hun. 2ww is awful isn't it. Symptom checking and I know its almost impossible to be distracted. Sending you positive vibes    

Hi to everyone and have a lovely weekend. 

Julie xxx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Helen, congratulations.  Like Julie I'm so sorry to hear that there are some health worries about your son - it must be a terribly difficult time for you.  I hope you get more news soon, and I truly hope you're all going to be OK.  Hugs to you.

Alim, welcome.  Which tests do you have next?  You'll probably find that someone on this thread has already had them and can help with any questions, or point you in the right direction for more info.  I'm getting my next IVF on the NHS too, and it actually came through a bit quicker than I was expecting, so you never know.

Miela, I'm thinking of you and hoping.  The tricks your mind can play in the 2ww are awful.  Hang in there.

Love & luck to all
Carrie


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Helen - many congratulations on Baby GG's arrival. It must be terribly worrying for you and DH that he has some pretty serious sounding problems at the moment. Between QCH and GOSH you really are in the best places to get the best possible care for him. Have you checked out the prem and scbu thread on the Parents Board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=207.0 as there will be people there in a similar position who will have a better idea than certainly I do of what you are going through. best wishes to you all.
Love
Bettyx

Miela - hang in there! Bx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Helen and DH - congratulations on the birth of your longed for little boy.  I'm so sorry to hear that he's not well, I can't imagine what you both must be going through at the moment.  After all the love and effort that's gone in to making him, I pray that he continues to be a little fighter   .  I have a colleague who's baby grandson has been in GOSH for several months now and they cannot praise the doctors and staff there enough.  I'm sure Baby GG will be in the safest hands.  I'm sorry that you have the extra agony of the delay in getting the results of his blood tests back.  I will be thinking about you and your DH this weekend.  Try to stay strong and positive.

Miela xx

Betty, Carrie and Julie - thanks for your support  .  Helen's news has put my worries in to perspective somewhat.

Hi everyone else - hope you're all doing ok.


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Just a quick one.

Helen - I'm so happy that baby GG has arrived but very upset he is ill.  If you need ANYTHING you must ring me.  I don't have your number after my phone was stolen but will IM my number to you just in case.  I'm not far from GOSH and can pop down for a coffee or whatever you need.

x,
Almamay


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Helen - many congratulations on your precious son's arrival but I'm so sorry to hear that he is poorly.  As the other girls have said it sounds as if he is getting the best possible care.  It must be terribly hard for you.  You are all in my thoughts 

Love
Scooter


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

It looks like things are all over for us.  Last night I bled when I had a BM - bright red.  It stopped straight away but I ALWAYS get this a day or two before AF arrives.  I feel absolutely devastated.  Why don't I ever make it to test day?  How has my life turned out this sh*t?  When we began our TX we were told that they considered that our chances of success were fairly high.  Four cycles down the line I feel like we are never going to have a child of our own and to be honest, life looks pretty bleak to me now.

I know I sound sorry for myself but I'm feeling about as low as I ever have.  Please forgive the me post.

Miela


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Morning
Helen, Congratulations on your baby's arrival but so sorry to hear that he is unwell.  How very frightening for you both.  Just to reiterate what everyone else has said...you couldn't be in better hands in England that QCH and GOSH.  Thinking of you and sending you all much love.  

Miela, why wouldn't you feel sorry for youself.......so very sorry.  This is s**t ab****ely.    

Much love 
Vicky x


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Our prayers are with you, Helen.

Miela - I don't know what BM is (sorry if being dense) - has the bleeding stopped? Thinking of you, hoping for you. Even though I'm still in the stimming stage my thoughts are pretty grim too. Paul McKenna was on the radio this morning and I have started to think of having hypno to help me come to terms with a life without kids. Not sure if this helps - but just trying to say I recognise how low you must be feeling and wish I could help in some way

Ollyxx

(PS- does anyone else get low during stimming? I thought it was supposed to be better than d/regging - but I feel grim.   )


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Miela - hoping that this time your body is sending you the wrong signals. Loyts of hugs.
Thinking of you and DH.
Love
Bettyx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Ladies (EBw1969, Miela, RR, AlmaMay, Julie Ann & anyone I may have missed out).

thank you for all your good wishes for my EC. 

My one and only follicle produced two eggs which fertilised and I'm am due for ET on Bank Holiday Monday.

I'm so happy, I'm truly blessed to have got this far.

Helen : My thoughts are with you at this difficult time.

Odette XXX


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Betty, Olly and Vicky, thanks so much for your kind words and support.  I've cried so much over the past 36 hours - for some reason this has hit me very hard.  Perhaps it's just the build up of one sh*tty event after another during the past 2 1/2 years (not just IF stuff).  Keep thinking that some good news must be around the corner but it just doesn't seem to happen.  Bleeding hasn't started full on yet but feels like it will happen today.

Olly - you're not being dense!  BM is bowel movement (sorry, I know it's not a pleasant thought).  I generally feel better once I've started stimming but that's just because my migraines are improved once I'm getting some oestrogen.  We take so many drugs during TX that I don't think we should expect to feel "normal" after all, this is a very stressful process.  By the looks of your signature, you have plenty to hope for yet so please don't sign up for any hypno at this stage!

Odette -   congratulations on your two eggs!!  I hope that you have had at least one lovely embie put back today.  Good luck  

In case I don't get a chance to log on again today, Helen and EBW - I'll be thinking about you and your families tomorrow.      

Love Miela xx


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Do you mind if I join the Hammersmith group?  

I am a Hammersmith girl, and also work there for my sins - which has its good and bad points!

I only joined FF last week and have been hooked ever since!  

Background on me: TTC 2 years. Married 7 years next week! DH - 'normal'. Me - Hormonally OK. Initially diagnosed 'blocked tubes' on HSG. Referred for NHS IVF. While waiting went ahead with private lap - Diagnosed Endo which was laser treated. NHS IVF approved for April/May. While waiting, 1x private stimulated IUI Jan 07- failed. Started IVF long-protocol in April. Responded well to Gonal F - 9 eggs collected 18.5.07 (so happy to have got this far) and no side-effects. Went back after weekend and only 3 fertilised (shocked by this). 2 x day 3 embryos put back 21.5.07 (1 x 7 cell and 1 'average' - did not know to ask what average means!).

Currently on 2WW - day 7 post ET (day 10 post EC). I Usually get my AF 10-12 days after ovulation. Starting to panic now as boobs less swollen and painful than previous days, and woke up with what felt like a strong AF pain. Beginning to think it's all over    . DH says just wait and see what blood test shows on 1.6.07. Easier said than done. I am trying to keep positive.   

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Miela - I have only just read your message but my thoughts are with you.  

Odette - Good luck with your ET today.   

Lots of love and luck to all,
Nicky xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Miela

Hang on in there.

Will pray for you - keep the faith! keep strong!

Odette x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

Hope everyone has had a nice if wet weekend.

*Melia- * oh hun its so hard and thinking of you. I know its so hard to try and feel positive when you feel your up against it and I can relate to lots of crappy things which make you feel nothing good will ever happen but try to believe it will  . Really hope you will still have a positive out come and sending you positive vibes for luck   

*Nicky-* welcome to the Hammie thread and sorry your having to join out club . 2ww is so hard as the constant symptom checking can send you round the bend. Sending you lots of positive vibes for the 1st   .

*otette- * well done on your eggs. I hope your et went well and you've got 1 or 2 lovely embies onboard   

*Helen- * still thinking of you and and hope baby gg is doing well   

Hi to everyone I've missed. Have a lovely week

Julie xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Had ET today

All went well and tehy put 2 embies in

1 embie 7 cells
1 embie 5 cells

So I guess I start the official 2ww.

I'm so happy. 

Odettexx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi everyone. 

Miela -  thinking of you.  xxx

Odette - Congrats and wishing you all the best      

Olly - hope you're feeling better today? 

Helen - sending you    hope baby GG gets better real soon.  x

Julie - hi, how are you feeling?  did you get to speak to Mr. L yet about your scan? Hope all goes well.  thinking of you. 

Love to all and sending everyone      

Rafs xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let me know:  I have thinned it down to those that still occasionally post as could not keep the list up. If your lurking then do pop in and let us know how your doing as we would love to hear how your getting on and I can update the list 

*Our Hall of Fame! 30th May 2007*
  

*LADIES IN A CYCLE *      
Rafs - 1st IVF stimming cince 21st of May possible ec 1/2nd June 
Earthangle (Kerry)- 1st cycle - started DR 17 May 07, scan and b/test 31 May 07 
Olly - Good Luck Everyone - started 1st IVF currently stimming ec?  
Almay (katie)- DR for 6th ICSI- 

*LADIES IN 2WW *   
yellowrose (Nicky)- 1st IVF - testing 31st May   
fergali 1st IVF- , currently on the 2ww. Testing 8th June 
Odette - 2nd IVF- ET 28 May, testing 11th June  

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  
Poogie - Starting 1st IVF cycle end of June 
Jameson - Starting 3nd ICSI cycle May/June - 
Wannabemom07 (Caroline) - starting 2nd IVF cycle starting 2nd of June- 
Chrisx- looking to start 2nd ISSI cycle July 
Carrie P - Starting 2nd IVF (long Prot) August/September- 
sarah2007- starting 2nd cycle (antagonist) ICSI- July/Aug 
Sarah13- starting 4th IVF July/August- 
Julie-Anne - 3rd IVF July/August 
alim7482 (Ali)- Starting 1st IVF Sep/Oct- 

*NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS *  
totyu - Welcome  waiting to start IVF after 2 IUI's  
Jenine - Had follow up with Mr T 10th of May after 1st IVF look to lower FSH level before next ICSI 
loubeedood- waiting for review after recent ICSI-  
Soozalicious - 
Mrsb2b (Sally)- waiting for review - 
Lobs - 
Angie - TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF, looking into alternative therapy to lower FSH levels
Future Mummy - TTC naturally while having a break before 3rd cycle

*LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY*  
Ozzie - waiting for referral
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step? 
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?

*MUMMIES TO BE *  
Miela -  30th of May after ICSI   
Pooks -  18th of May 3rd IVF  Scan 5th of June   
EBW1969 (Jo) -  14th May  EDD?
Bilba -  25th April EDD?
Lisax -  10th of April - EDD?
Britgirl-  (Naturally) Jan 07- EDD? 
RR-  18th March   edd 27/11/07  
Rooth -  2 March - EDD is 10.11.07  
Smileylogo (Emma) -  7 Feb -EDD 17th Oct 2007 
Midlands Lass -  1 Feb - EDD? Twins  
Ants2 - natural -  due date is 21/6/07 expecting a big   
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?
KellyWhitt - natural  after 1st cycle abandoned- EDD 14.09.07

*HH MUMMIES * 
Helen (Mrs GG) - Baby GG Weds 23rd. Baby boy 8lb 4oz 
Macca - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  trying for number 2 August-  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

DH just peeked over my shoulder as I was posting the HH hall of fame. Cheeky thing said  were in the right place as there is a distinct higher ratio of  baby boys to girls on the thread     
come on you girls


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Julie-Anne

Could you amend the Hall of Fame

ET was on the 28th May (correct) but the test date is in June not May - will be testng on the 11th as I will be away on the sheduled day of testing.

Thanks

Good luck in July for your next round  

Odette x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

odette- thanks for letting me know. Will sort it


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well after the dreadful weather this bank holiday weekend!

Odette - glad you had two embies transferred and fingers crossed for you!!

Helen - congratulations on the birth of Baby GG and I am so sorry he isn't well at the moment, thinking of you and your family xx

Meila - sorry things are not feeling very good for you at the moment - how are you today? - hope you are feeling better.

Nicky - hello and welcome and good luck on your 2ww.

I had my co-ordination appt on Thurs 24 May which was a bit upsetting.  I was told I was on the Long Protocol and had been sent the papers for Day 2 by mistake and am meant to be on Day 21 so I am having to wait another 4 weeks to start which was annoying but nevermind I have booked George Michael tickets for 9 June to help pass the time and hopefully it will go quickly.  

Hi to everyone else and hope everyone is doing ok.

Love Poogie x


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Helen - congratulations to you and your family, I'm so sorry to hear that your little boy is not well, but like the others on this board just wanted to say that my thoughts are with you all, and I'm sure that he is getting the best possible care.

Miela - I don't know why it has to be this hard sometimes.  Not much I can say, but thinking of you.

CarrieP - thanks for asking!  I have got to have day 2-3 bloods taken because this hasn't been done before (I have previously only had day 21 taken, which was normal).  And also I've got to have another ultrasound to see where my ovaries are after the cystectomy - apparently they have got to be in the right place and accessible for EC.  No-one's ever mentioned that there was a possibility that they might be in the wrong place so this did freak me out a bit!  I can only have these tests 2-3 months before IVF treatment starts, so that will take me to September or October this year.  Must remember, patience is a virtue.

Lots of love to all
Ali
xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just whizzing by....

Have had my scan this morning and there was a "strong" heartbeat. She said all looked well. They have offered to give me another scan on 11 June (8w) to help sanity!

Congrats to odette on the transfer

Miela thinking of you x

And everyone else...sorry cant stop or do personals have to WORK


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

That's brilliant brilliant news EBW. congratulations


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Great news EBW!!!!, good that you have another scan at 8 weeks.

Meila, thinking of you, i hope things are ok.

Odette and Yellowrose, Good Luck with your 2ww   

Helen, I wanted to congratulate you as well and say that my thoughts are with you and your familiy.

Poogie, sorry there was a mix up with you at your apptmnt, the month will fly by and you will be cycling very soon.

Julie Anne, thanks for the updated list. I hope things are well with you...I noticed too that HH babies are boys!?!?

Rafs, hows stimms going?

A big Hello to everyone else. 

Sorry I haven't posted much, I've been waiting very impatiently for my 1st scan. It feels like i'm in limbo! A whole week to go!

Pooks xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

EBW - that is great news. I'm so pleased for you.  xxx

Pooks  - hope you are doing well.  the week will fly by. xxx

I've had my scan (day 9 stimms) this morning and all is looking really good.  I have 22 follicles!!!!   
2 of them are now ready so they've asked me to have another scan and blood test tomorrow morning. My lining is looking good, too.  DH & I are so, so happy.  we feel a step closer to our dream.  We are keeping positive and keeping everything crossed.  

I will let you know how tomorrow goes.  

Olly - how are you doing? have you had your scan/blood test yet? thinking of you and hope all is going well.   

Good luck to everyone on 2ww and to everyone cycling.      

Love to all, 
Rafs xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

wow rafs...alien figures to me....  great news!!!  What time were you at HH today?

Hang in there pooks.....

Thinking of you meila.

Hope everyone is "ok" today hang on hadnt I better do some more work....?


----------



## EarthAngel77 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi everyone, 
I haven't been on here for a while as I was in limbo and waiting to start treatment, but now I've started my first cycle I thouth I would check out the thread and see how everyone is doing.  I started down regging on 17th May (on Burserlin), and go for my first scan and blood test on Thursday this week.  Keeping fingers crossed all is ok and I can start stimms with Puregon. Getting a few headaches and feeling a bit tired and hormonal, but in all side effects not too bad at the moment.  

Congratulations to all the mums to be, I've seen the list of BFPs in the hall of fame which gives me hope it may be my turn soon.

To dear Melia and all those still going through their cycles or with BFN's hang on in there  

Blessings,
Kerry x


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

EBW - I was thinking of you today.  Glad it was good news.  

 Hi to everybody else.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Just a quickie post  

EBW- well done hun. Fab your past the 1st hurdle and good luck for the 8 week scan    

EarthAngle (kerry)- welcome back and good luck for your cycle. I will your updated info to our hall of fame  

rafs- 22 follies- what a crop   Good luck for your scan and ec soon  

pooks- hi and good luck for your scan in a week  

Almay (katie)- good luck for your cycle in warsaw    

ali- sorry to hear your cycle is delayed. The waiting is a killer. Thinking of you.

poogie- sorry to hear you have a delay. Not long now though  

Hi to all I've missed. I've got an appointment to see Mr T in two weeks so will see what happens

Julie xx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

It's lovely to see some good news on this thread today.

EBW, that is wonderful news about the heartbeat.  You must be delighted.

Rafs, that's great about all those follicles, and most importantly your lining.  It's all looking good, I hope the rest of the cycle goes just as well.

Odette, great news about the successful transfer.

Julie-Anne, glad you've got an appt with the consultant.  Could you amend my bit in the hall of fame too please?  My NHS cycle came through for August/September,  so we decided to wait for that instead of doing a private cycle in June/July.  I was a bit disappointed at the time as I was ready to go again, but now I've got used to the idea there are lots of things I want to do over the next couple of months before the cycle starts.  I think I will keep busy and August will be here before I know it.

Poogie, sorry you have a delay too.  Hope the time passes quickly for you.

Miela, you're in my thoughts.

Helen, I hope Baby GG is doing better and you're able to breathe more easily now.

Welcome to the newcomers, and hello to everyone else,
love
Carrie


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All again  

*Carrie- have amended the list. Looks like we might be cycle buddies along with sarah2007 and Sarah13 who I hope are both doing really well. I'm hoping July/August- will bring us lots of BFP's   *

*Helen*- still thinking of you and baby gg  

*Rafs, Earthangle (Kerry),fergali , Olly * - hope the stabbing and stimming is going well   

*Poogie, Jameson, Wannabemom07 (Caroline) , Chrisx*-not long for you June / July girls to start  Hope your all doing well and getting ready for the madness 


*Jenine, loubeedood, Soozalicious, Mrsb2b (Sally), Lobs, Angie, Future Mummy -* how are you all doing? Would love to hear what your 're all up to and if you have an plans for further treatment at hh or elsewhere. Hope your all doing well   *

Ozzie, Chadwick (Jayne), Rachael , Here's Hoping, Loujane (Lou), CharlieT - How are you? Are you still waiting to start or do you have plans now? Would love to hear your news    **

Miela, yellowrose (Nicky)- thinking of you both over the next couple of day   

Odette- hope your staying sane 

Julie xx*


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi

hope everyone is well this morning - 

I'm, on the dreaded 2ww - trying to stay calm (easier now i am at work), testing on the 8th - eeekkk.

Fergali


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

fergali - good luck with 2ww   

I've had another blood test & scan this morning.  They want me to continue with stims and I'm scheduled back at HH on Friday morning. Still only 2 follies ready and the others need to grow some more.  

I will keep you all posted... keeping everything crossed. 

Hope everyone is well. 

Love to all, 
Rafs xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Fergali

good luck with the  2ww

I too am on the 2ww and test on the 8th - actually have to test on the 11th because I won't be in London on that days.

Rafs - keping thinking follicles - I only had two follicles and got two eggs out of that - so keep positive. 

I think I may have told people I got 2 eggs from 1 follicle but actually I think now it was 2 follicles dOO! just like Bart Simpson - stupid or what!  I don't think you can get two eggs form one follicle?



Odette


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

EBW

Really nice to know that your scan went well.

I remember you from last year!  You derserve this!

Sending you postive sticky vibes!

Odettex


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Dear All,

So much going on on this thread over the past 24 hours!  My mind is not itself today   so please forgive me for the limited number of personals.  I just wanted to say a few quick ones:

EBW - Congratulations - I am so pleased for you and your DH!  You must be so relieved!

Odette and Fergali - congratulations on getting to the 2WW.  I'm sending you lots of sticky vibes  .

Helen - I'm thinking of you, your DH and baby GG.  I hope that you are bearing up OK.

A big hello to everyone else - I hope you're all OK tonight.

I just wanted to thank all of you who have been so supportive over the past few days.  We had some surprising news today - we got a   (beta 235).  I am obviously delighted but also absolutely petrified given what happened on our last TX.  God only knows how I'm going to last another 2 weeks until the scan.  I am still spotting (light brown) and have quite strong AF pains.  Anyone know how long these can last after you get a BFP?

Miela xxx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Congratulations Miela!!!!!! Thats great news!!! Well done.

Pooks xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Miela - not one to say I told you so.... but!!!!  I am soooooo HAPPY for you.  Great beta there! AF pains can last weeks - mine did.  Ditto spotting - I know some who had spotting the whole of the first tri.  Here's hoping you have both go very soon and  you continue on to have a trouble free 3 trimesters.  I'm so excited for you and DH....
Love
bettyxx


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

OMG Miela! Fantastic news!!!  . WOW! 

I've been feeling soooo low lately... I've had my GonalF dose increased and have a day 9 scan on Friday - don't think I'm supposed to be feeling this pessimistic this early am I


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Miela hon thats the best news I could wish for today. I am soo happy for you honey.  I only logged on briefly looking for some good news before I went to bed too!!!

Dont know if you mind me asking but have you got constipation already?  I have picked up some lactulose via the gp today as last time I had it terribly and kept getting the brown stuff after a bm.....I swore it was connected to the mc but Mr T tried to explain it wasnt.  This time I decided I was going to be ready!!  I have pains on and off in the abdo area and been told (time and time again) that its NORMAL!

Also you may wish to tactfully ask at your scan about having another one at 8w. I didnt actually ask but they did offer so its worth a shot.  When is yours?  

I have had some horrible backache today in my left side. Kind of like a stitch which has sent me loopy could however be 1. sitting at desk too long 2. constipation (hadnt taken the lactulose) 3. wind... really hope its nothing else serious...!  There I go obsessing again....

Odette. bless you. we ALL deserve a good result and I am rooting for every one of us.

Rafs glad the cd is good! visualise them follies growing  vibes on the way!!!

Thanks everyone for your kind messages.  Sorry Im not very chatty!!!  Tired...!

Love to baby GG!

Olly your message came in as I typed...hang in there I was on stims for 11 days....rooting for you and sending growing vibes your way.


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi

Just wanted to introduce myself, I am about to leave the world of IUI for IVF soon, after two failed attempts.
Good luck to all the girls on the different stages,its nice to see the roll call with the BFPs its providing hope.

Hope to start in the next cycle - any hints and tips appreciated!


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Miela, that is wonderful news!  I am thrilled for you.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Evening girls  

Just updated our Hall of fame with good news and newbies on page 11.

Melia- amazing news hun!!!! So please for you and have my fingers crossed for your scan in 2 weeks    

Totyu- welcome hun   Sorry to hear your iui's were not successful but fingers crossed IVF will do the trick. My advice is that if the wait for NHS funded IVF is to long and you can afford it to go for a private cycle if it doesn't effect your NHS funding. The waiting for appointments, scans, AF etc can seem endless and its good to get going asap. Also ask lots of questions and I've found acupuncture and listening to a hypnotherapy cd has been helpful, try to stay positive. When are you likely to start IVF?

yellowrose (Nicky)- all the best for testing tomorrow. Thinking of you and hope you will keep the good news coming    

rafs- grow follies grow- thinking of you  

Hi to all I've missed. 

Julie xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS MELIA!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

got cut off before I could say

YOU DID IT GIRL!


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Melia - Great news.  Hope the time flies between now and your scan.   

Julie Anne - I'm not on the Hammies list any more    Could I at least be an honorary Hammie?  I did start the thread two years ago....

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Katie,

No worries- I will put you on now - good luck


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank you all for such lovely messages and positive thoughts.

We called Baby GG Alec Joseph John. We ended up drawing his first name out of a hat along with our other 2 choices!

We now have a formal diagnosis: congenital hyperinsulinism along with raised lactose. A very rare condition, 1:50,000 babies born with it. Its genetic so DH and I must be carriers for Alec to have it. No idea where it comes from down our family lines, it must go back for generations.

An expert at Gt Ormond St is working with our Drs, they have him on a drug which he is responding well to. As long as he continues to respond well then he shouldnt need surgery. He is making little progress steps per day which is encouraging.

I generally now have my tears under control and am getting through the days. My folks have been here filling the freezer, washing ironing etc which took a huge amount of pressure off and it was lovley being looked after.

Katie, thank you. You are such a lovely person.

Meila, what brilliant news. I can't tell you how happy I am for you 

Sending best wishes to all the Hammies. Thank you all for thinking of us
Helen


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Meila - Congratulations!!!!!!    Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy.    I'm so, so pleased for you.  Well done. 

Helen - sending lots and lots of love & positive vibes your way.  Glad to hear that baby GG is responding well to the drug.     

Have a great day everyone.  Sending everyone    

Love to all
Rafs xxx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Helen, I'm glad that Baby GG is responding well to the drugs. He's a little fighter!! and he is in the best possible care. My thoughts and prayers are with you. A beautiful name too.

Yellowrose, good luck for testing today.

Rafs, sending you some      for your follies

Miela and EBW, I've got the same problem, have bought the lactulose but not sure whether to use it yet...a bit scared to tell the truth. Might go and buy some prune juice instead..

Olly, good luck with your scan on friday.

Hi to everyone...

Love Pooks xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Pooks hon. My GP explained lactulose if perfectly safe.  It does not get into the system at all just acts as an oil to aid transport iykwim...!  I am having a low dose atm as the constipation kicked in a bit yesterday....!!  I thought it was going to taste foul but it was ok...just very sweet. Supposedly it can take 2d to take affect though...!

Helen keeping baby GG or should I say Alec in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi everyone just popped in to say hi and see how everyone is doing!

Wow big congrats Meila on your BPF!!!  

Helen - glad Alec is responding well to the drugs.

Hi to Totyu and welcome good luck with your treatment. 

Hi to everyone else and hope you are doing ok.  Not much to report from me I'm afraid waiting to start in 3 weeks' time!

Hi to everyone else. 

Poogie xx


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi All

Thank you for welcoming me to the group.

Sorry for being a bit quiet. My official blood test is actually tomorrow, not today, but got my AF full flow yesterday      . I am still using Cyclogest in the vain hope that something might still be in there. Was in tears yesterday. However, seeing other people's good news gives me hope for next time.

I don't know when I will see the Doctor for a review of my IVF, what are other people's experiences?

Miela - congratulations on your  . Last time I logged on your e-mail said you thought it was all over, so great news!

Helen - hope your baby continues to get better each day. .

Good luck to all in the 2WW and in the middle of treatment.   

Nicky xx


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi. Not posted on here for ages but do 'lurk' behind the scenes to see how people are getting on.

Congrats to Miela on the BFP!!!! My AF pains seemed to go on for a long time - i still get strange pains all the time and just try to ignore them when i can!

Nicky - sorry that things do not look good - X

Helen - Good to hear that baby Alec is making progress. It must be really stressful for you and DH at moment. Thinking of you. X

Rafs, Odette, fergali and anyone else in a cycle  - Really good luck and keeping fingers crossed for you!!!!  

Julie-Anne -Hope that things go well for you at your appoinment - not long to wait now! 
Could you update the hall of fame for me please? Had scan today and all things going well so far (although i will be anxious all the way to the end of course). I am expecting a boy AND A GIRL ---- is this a first for HH I was shocked as convinced they would both be boys. My EDD is 10/10/07 but with two is likely to be much earlier - just hoping that i can hang on for as long as i can. 

Really hoping that some of my luck (and it is down to luck) passes down to those of you still waiting. 

Love to all. 

X


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let me know:  I have thinned it down to those that still occasionally post as could not keep the list up. If your lurking then do pop in and let us know how your doing as we would love to hear how your getting on and I can update the list 

*Our Hall of Fame! 31st May 2007*
  

*LADIES IN A CYCLE *      
Rafs - 1st IVF stimming cince 21st of May possible ec 1/2nd June 
Earthangle (Kerry)- 1st cycle - started DR 17 May 07, scan and b/test 31 May 07 
Olly - Good Luck Everyone - started 1st IVF currently stimming ec?  
Almay (katie)- stimming for 6th ICSI- off to Warsaw for ec 4th June 

*LADIES IN 2WW *   
yellowrose (Nicky)- 1st IVF - testing 1st June  on 3ww now   
fergali 1st IVF- , currently on the 2ww. Testing 8th June 
Odette - 2nd IVF- ET 28 May, testing 11th June  

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  
Poogie - Starting 1st IVF cycle end of June 
Jameson - Starting 3nd ICSI cycle May/June - 
Wannabemom07 (Caroline) - starting 2nd IVF cycle starting 2nd of June- 
siheilwli - starting 1st IVF after IUI June 
Chrisx- looking to start 2nd ISSI cycle July 
Carrie P - Starting 2nd IVF (long Prot) August/September- 
sarah2007- starting 2nd cycle (antagonist) ICSI- July/Aug 
Sarah13- starting 4th IVF July/August- 
Julie-Anne - 3rd IVF July/August 
loubeedood- reverting to IUI after ICSI's Aug /Sept- 
alim7482 (Ali)- Starting 1st IVF Sep/Oct- 

*NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS *  
totyu - Welcome  waiting to start IVF after 2 IUI's  
Jenine - Had follow up with Mr T 10th of May after 1st IVF look to lower FSH level before next ICSI 
Soozalicious - 
Mrsb2b (Sally)- waiting for review - 
Lobs - 
Angie - TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF, looking into alternative therapy to lower FSH levels
Future Mummy - review Friday the 13th of July ( supposed to be a lucky day in France). Considering treatment in france.

*LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY*  
Ozzie - waiting for referral
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step? 
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?

*MUMMIES TO BE *  
Miela -  30th of May after ICSI  
Pooks -  18th of May 3rd IVF  Scan 5th of June  
EBW1969 (Jo) -  14th May  EDD?
Bilba -  25th April 02.01.08  
Lisax -  10th of April - EDD?  
Britgirl-  (Naturally) Jan 07- due 27 Sept 2007   
RR-  18th March edd 27/11/07  
Rooth -  2 March - EDD is 10.11.07  
Smileylogo (Emma) -  7 Feb -EDD 17th Oct 2007  
Midlands Lass -  1 Feb - EDD is 10/10/07 Twins    
Ants2 - natural -  due date is 21/6/07 expecting a big   
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?  
KellyWhitt - natural  after 1st cycle abandoned- EDD 14.09.07 

*HH MUMMIES * 
Helen (Mrs GG) - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  trying for number 2 August-  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Miela - that's fantastic news!    I hope the next 2 weeks fly by

EBW - great news about the scan, it's so wonderful seeing the heartbeat

Nicky - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you 

Helen - I'm so pleased that little Alec is responding to treatment.  Have you been able to hold him much and give him cuddles?

Midlands Lass - your bump looks fantastic and a HH girl - at last!!!

Pooks - prune juice worked for me!

Good luck to our other 2ww ladies and all those cycling at the moment 

Hi to everyone else

Scooter


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Helen, I'm so glad Alec is responding well to the drug, and  you're getting lots of support from your friends and family.  I hope this phase is soon just a distant memory for you.

Yellowrose, sorry to hear your news.  I was the same - I bled 12 days after ec with my first ivf and I know how utterly miserable it feels.  Like you I was already thinking about 'next time' at this same stage.  I'm going for a second attempt in August/Sept, and they will make a few adjustments to my treatment based on what they learned during the first cycle, so although this is awful for you now, it could provide some important information for another go.  Thinking of you.


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi
firstly, apologies for a 'me' post and no personals but have had some worrying news today. I went for my 20 week scan and there are a couple of potential problems (I'm clinging to the word 'potential'). Firstly my placenta is lying low and to the front so if it does not move I may need a c-section (not too much of a problem to me), the main worry is that the head and abdomen are too small for 20 weeks at the moment. The sonographer told us that it could just be that baby is growing a bit slowly and will catch up or it could be that he/she is not getting enough nutrients from the placenta!! All they can do is monitor the situation and give me a scan in 4 weeks to detemine the blood flow through the cord. As you can imagine I am scared to death that something is very wrong and am clinging to the hope that baby is just a slow grower. At our 6 week scan it was a bit small too although it caught up and was spot-on for 7 and 13 weeks. Also my friends son was born with a small head and he is fine. We are going away on holiday on Sat so I am determined to try and relax and not worry too much - after all there's nothing I can do except send him/her positive thoughts and stressing will cause more harm than good.
Sorry to rant on but needed to vent.
Thanks for being there
Emma


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Emma,

Hun what a worrying time for you   For those of us still trying our biggest concern is to get the BFP but the worries don't stop do they. I really sincerely hope your little one does a growth spurt and will be doing fine for your next scan. Rest up and take care. Thinking of you

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thinking of you emma and sending special growing vibes your way. x


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi Hammies

Thanks for thinking of me - I am a bit dazed and confused.
I went for my blood test today (day 11 post ET) and they said I am  *BUT* the level is "low" so I need to go back in one week for another blood test. She said it could go either way.

I am totally stunned and numb at the moment, I think it maybe a miscarriage as I have had heavy AF since Wednesday. So trying not to get my hopes up at this stage. But I am trying to stay   . It's turning out to be the 3 week wait!

*Question:*I have still used my cyclogest but it runs out tomorrow. I have read some places continue use of progesterone right up to 12 weeks. The nurse said finish what I have but I do not need more. Has this been the same as other people's experiences at Hammersmith?? (I am on 21 day long protocol).

Emma - hopefully everything will turn out OK. I have several friends that were told of various 'potential' problems and they were all fine on their arrival.

Helen - glad baby Alec doing well.

Love and Luck to all Hammies.
Nicky xx


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi girls

I haven't posted for a while (but have been checking in periodically to see everyones progress) and having just read Smileylogo's post, felt compelled to write a few lines.

Smileylogo you and I joined FF in the same week back in Jan / Feb of this year. I remember you posting and saying you were new to it all too so saw you as a bit of a kindred spirit. Despite me getting a BFN at the time, I was delighted for you with your BFP and have been tracking your progress and wishing you well since. I am so sorry about this recent difficulty but try and stay as positive as you can. A great friend of mine had a very similar diagnosis almost exactly a year ago, a massive false alarm and little Alex was born totally normal - we're going to his christening on Sunday, he is gorgeous!! I can't even begin to imagine how worrying it must be for you and DH but my thoughts are with you   

Also wanted to send my best to Helen (Mrs GG) and baby Alec. What a hugely stressful time for you all but he sounds to be doing so well and really couldn't be anywhere better. Hopefully this episode will be behind you all and a distant memory very soon.  

Hi to everyone else and congrats on all the recent BFP's - HH seem to be on a bit of a roll at the mo - long may it continue!!!

As for me.....DH and I went to see Mr T last Friday and had a fabulous chat with him, we were in there for ages!!! After 3 failed IVF's with a pretty poor response each time, he said for some reason my ovaries are very stubborn (despite +++ tests there appears to be no explanation) and just don't like IVF so he has suggested we return to IUI (BFP on 2nd cycle) as I had much better luck with that than I ever had with IVF. We went to see Mr T with every intention of telling him we are moving on and going to seek help elsewhere and when we said that, he supported us totally and wished us all the luck. He really was massively helpful. I was pregnant 2x last year (IUI & naturally) and as soon as we embarked on IVF my body (and luck!) has just shut down so we may go back to basics. We shall see.....
We are going on a  big hols to the Far East in August and then will think what to do after that so feeling quite good about things right now and happy to push all this to the back of my mind.
I do feel lucky despite our misfortune and the options are still out there so we shall see....

One last thing before I head off. I just wanted to say to Odette how brilliant I think you are. You sound so grateful for little bits of good fortune you have and obviously take the "lets be as positive as we can" approach. Fabulous and a real inspiration. Really hope things work out for you  

Have a good afternoon everyone and nice weekend

Lx


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

.........sorry not sure what that smiley face with wings is doing on there - didn't mean to add it. 
Not even sure what it means!


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone.

Sorry I didn't get a chance to post yesterday - to be honest I lost the plot a bit (well, a lot actually) on Wednesday night/yesterday.  I've been worrying uncrontrollably about the spotting and I'm sure it's because spotting = m/c for me last time.  I've now spoken to one of the doctors at HH who was brilliant in calming me down a bit (not giving me false hope just great at getting me to see that things might not be as bleak as I thought).  I'm still spotting, sometimes heavily and dark brown and sometimes more lightly and light brown.  I'm trying to get through each day as it comes and as long as I don't have a red bleed, I'm going to try to think positively.  The AF pains do throw me though.  I don't mind the pulling pains so much but it's the low dull ache that drives my mind in to overtime.

I want to say a big thanks to Pooks, Betty, Olly, EBW, Carrie, Julie-Anne, Odette, Almamay, Helen, Rafs, Poogie, Yellowrose, Midlands Lass and Scooter for your kind messages.  I really don't know what I would do without the support of the girls on this site.

Olly - when are you due for E/C?  Sending you lots of   

EBW - Yes, I'm already suffering with constipation - I'm sure it's the cyclogest that does it.  I've switched from back door to front door   to see if this eases the situation and if not then I might think about lactulose.  Do I need a prescription for it or can I get it over the counter?  I dread going to the loo because the spotting always seems to get worse then.  Did you have any other "symptoms" in the 2 weeks between BFP and 1st scan?

Totyu - welcome to the thread and good luck for your cycle  

Odette - continued    for your 2ww

Almamay - good luck   - I'm really hoping that this will be the one for you!

Helen - I'm so pleased to hear that baby Alec is responding to the drugs and that you are slighly calmer too.  Are you and DH able to pick him up and cuddle him yet?

Pooks - how are you doing?  When is your scan?

Yellowrose - I'm keeping everything crossed for you that this low beta will rise and rise.  Were you told what level it was?  I believe it's HH's policy to only give 2 weeks supply of cyclogest for people having a fresh cycle.  Those with a BFP from a frozen cycle get to take it up to 12 weeks.  According to Mr T, if you've done a fresh cycle, the body should kick in with the right level of progesterone and that additional progesterone will not make a non-viable pregnancy viable, if you see what I mean??

Midlands Lass - Congratulations!!  It seems you are going to have the best of both worlds - and at last a little girl to add to the huge list of boys!

Scooter - lovely to hear from you.  How is Thomas?

Smileylogo - I'm so sorry to hear that you have had worrying news.  It somehow seems so unfair that women who've been through the trauma of IF don't necessarily have their problems end when they get a BFP.  It sounds like such a good idea to be having a break now while you wait for the next scan.  I hope that you are able to take your mind off things even if it's just for a little while (easier said than done, I know).  I really hope that they will find that the baby is fine.

Sorry I don't have time for more personals (I've used up my lunch hour) but hi to Loubeedood, Fergali, Vicky and anyone else I've missed.

Miela xx


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi all

Emma = It is really hard not to worry about any news that we get, it seems to be one hurdle after another. Will you be seeing a consultant at next scan as might be good to get further opinions? A lot can move on in that time with growth so hoping all goes well for you. You do not say how far behind growth is but i am guessing if they were really worried they might see you more often or do more tests now?? It is good to hear people have had positive experiences following similar false alarms. Try to enjoy your time away. X

Miela = Good to hear that the docs at HH have been giving you helpful advice. There are so many people on FF who have similar spotting stories and have gone on to have a successful pregnancy but i know it must be really hard to not worry. Try to take it easy when you can. X

Nicky = Good to hear your news so far and keeping my fingers crossed for you. I worried about the cyclogest thing too as friend in Canterbury had hers for 12 weeks at the same time as me. It seems to be that different centres have different policies and would not give you more unless there were specific progresterone problems in your history. In the end i was glad as people on 12 weeks cyclogest were not happy with some of the side effects they were experiencing!

Loubeedoo - Good to hear from you. Hoping that you have more success with the IUI and that you have a fantastic break in the meantime. X 

Take care all


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Would you girls mind if I join you? I've had my first consultation with Mr Trew, and we're going to be doing IVF at Hammersmith (privately) as soon as it's possible for ur after getting our bloods done etc.

Having done one unsuccessful IUI at Cardiff, I must say I didn't find the injections etc a problem at all, but was wondering how Hammersmith may differ.  I ovulate on my own, responded well to the IUI, but still no pg. Any guesses about what I can expect? what drugs do they favour in HH, I was on puregon / suprecur & pregnyl before, but forgot to ask them what they usually use.

Hope you do mind me asking.

Cat


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

*Nicky-* Congrats on your BFP hun  You must feel so pleased given your bleeding and I hope you beta goes up massively    I know bleeding can mean things could go either way but suggest you enjoy the moment you ARE pregnant and thinking of you over the next week.

*Melia- * Thinking of you hun and sorry to hear about the spotting. I had the same in Feb and posted lots looking for reassurance. Its a worrying sign I know but sending you lots of positive vibes and and as I said to Nicky enjoy the fact you are pregnant 

*loubeedood-* so nice to hear from you hun. I've been wondering how your are getting on and thinking of you as we were cycling near the same time. Glad to hear you found your meeting with Mr T positive and its seems sensible to go back to IUI's. I hope this is a successful move for you. Please do keep us posted. So have you decided to do it at HH or elsewhere? I'm seeing Mr T next week so hope mine goes as well   Have a lovely break in South East Asia you luck things

*Welcome cat*- I've been puregon, brucerlin and ogulation but guess the drug protocol is on a case by case basis. When are you starting your cycle? I will add you to our Hall of Fame 

Have a super weekend All

Julie xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm going for the first blood tests within the next week, but I'm off on holiday in 2 weeks, so guess that I won't actually be doing a cycle until the end of June. Thanks for the welcome, how are you all finding HH. After my first meeting with Mr T I was incredibly impressed. We didn't feel rushed, felt that we could ask any questions and I really felt we were in good hands.  We were debating whether to go to ARGC or HH, I'm so glad we decided on HH, I felt comfortable and confident with our decision the second we stepped out of his office.
Good luck to everyone,
Cat


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Cat,

End of June is not long so Good Luck and happy holidays. There is another new Hammie girl totyu who like you is changing from IUI and I think starting soon too. 

Glad you feel confidence in Mr T. You should know that in my experience I've never seen any of the consultant during the course of my treatment and its the IVF team who you will have the most dealings with. I believe occ the consultants do ec or et's but I'm not sure how often. I find Mr Trew very straight forward and feel given its a not for profit clinic that he doesn't try to give false expectations or push for anything not required. Having said that ARGC is very good and many have found it a successful choice. I hope you will be happy at Hammersmith and look forward to getting to know you better

Julie xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy Friday.  

Nicky - Congratulations.  Sending you    and i hope your beta level goes up, up, up... 

Emma - I know it's so hard not to worry.  A good friend of mine had a similar experience, and her baby girl is now almost one and she is perfectly healthy.  Sending you and your baby lots and lots of growing vibes.  

Miela - I hope the spotting eases. It's so unfair that we have to go through all the worries.... sending you    

Cat - welcome!  Everyone here is so lovely. You've come to the right place.   Good luck with your upcoming tx.  Btw, I'm on buserelin and Gonal - F. Like Julie-anne, i think the drug protocol is on a case by case basis.  

Julie- - your MIL must be arriving soon? Did you discuss your investigation scan with Mr. T? hope all is taken care of.  x

Olly - how did your scan go? Hope all is going well and hope stimms is getting better.   

I've had my scan this morning and EC is now scheduled for Monday at 7am.  I was instructed to take ovitrelle tomorrow night.  I cannot believe I am injection free on Sunday - hooray.

As of this morning, 8 follies have matured and the remaining 18 are under 17mm.  DH and I are really, really pleased with today's scan.  we are taking things a day at a time, and today is a good day.  I am just truly appreciate and so greatful that we have come this far.  I really hope good days are here to stay! 

HH hasn't really given me much info on EC. I have looked it up online to see what to expect, but can anyone please let me know their experience? how long does it normally take? under general or sedation?  

Good luck to all on 2ww and to everyone cycling....     

love to all, 
Rafsxxx


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Yellowrose, I would call hammersmith, given the bleeding, and ask 2 things. One is what was your hcg, and the other is for them to test your progesterone to see if you need continued support. Too late today but someone will be in tomorrow morning. There is no harm in continuing to take cyclogest and if you are bleeding I would have thought it was a possibility they have at least considered, so it would be good to know how they were thinking about things.

Second, if you can't wait a week you can go in any time to have another blood test, and they will call with the results the same day. As you probably know, betas should double every 48 hour or so, so any time after monday will give you a good indication of whether things are heading in the right direction or not. 

Mrs GG I am so glad that Alec (lovely name!) is doing well. Great to hear that he will probably not need surgery. 

Julie-Anne thanks for adding me to the hall of fame. I am having a girl just to even up the pink/blue balance a bit!

Rafs, EC is done under 'twilight sedation' at HH. Which means they dose you up and for me, I conk out and wake up when they get me to move back to a trolley afterwards. Apparently you are still conscious so they can get you to move etc if they want you to, but personally I've never had any memories of what happens and it jsut feels like a great snooze, in fact I get quite resentful when I have to wake up afterwards! HOw long it takes depends on how straightforward a case you are (are ovaries accessible etc) and how many follicles but average I think is about 20 minutes. They then make you lie down for an hour ish and eat a sandwich before you can go. It's not at all traumatic although you can be in some pain afterwards if you've had a lot of follicles or if they've had to poke around a lot to get at them.  Good luck!


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi there,
Sorry this is a quickie.........Miela congratulations what fantastic news..... just caught up.  Lots of women seem to spot through a great part of their pregnancy as I am sure you have already discovered.  Thrilled for you.  Big hugs to you and your DH.  And you were so sure  

love to everyone,
Vicky x


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi Girls 
Thanks so much to ALL of you for your kind wishes and for the advice re: extra progesterone. I did call the clinic but it was to late by the time I woke up!
When I asked what my level was yesterday, the nurse said she didn't have that information but it was 'low' but I do not need extra cyclogest. I suppose if this pregnancy is going to work, I will need to produce my own?! I am still bleeding. 
I will call again tomorrow morning. My last Cyclogest will be used tonight. I feel I am pestering them! I don't want to be questioning their advice. They are the experts. Sometimes, I feel that when we get involved in fertility issues, we start to know to much for our own good! 

Out of curiosity, I did a pee stick test which was an odd one I had at the back of the cupboard, which was  , albeit a faint positive. Can't quite believe it! I suppose I just need to watch and wait. It was a Boots one, but I am not sure how much HCG it detects? I assume the blood test detects lower levels? Not sure if it's wise to keep doing pee sticks. I may just wait until the blood test. I know it can go either way, but at the moment I am ecstatic - at least I have had my first BFP! I just hope something is in there and it is hanging on! As you said Julie, for the moment I am technically pregnant and I should enjoy it.

Cat - I had one IUI. I have endometriosis so I had a medicated cylce using 5 days of Clomid and then Puregon, even though I ovulated naturally. But as some others have said, I think it is an individual thing. There are NICE guidelines on people having fertility treatment on the internet may may guide you as to what to expect. 

Rafs - good luck for your EC. They give you a pain relieving suppository before you go into the theatre room. The sedation was quite a nice experience! Like a cat nap. Then they monitor your blood pressure, get you to eat and drink and have a wee before they let you go home. We also then had to hang around until they checked my DH sample was OK for IVF before we could go home. I didn't have any pain on the day but had twinges up to a week after. Good luck. 

Olly - hope the scan went well. 

Miela - keeping fingers crossed for you.  

Love and luck to all,
Nicky xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Nicky & britgirl - thanks for the EC info.  you have been most helpful.  x

Nicky - Glad things are looking up for you.  Don't ever feel that you are pestering the clinic.  That's what they're there for.  I hope you get to speak to someone tomorrow who can help you with your beta level.  Hope the bleedin eases and sending you    and hope its all good news from here on... 

I'm super tired now and I've been cramping the last couple of days. At my scan yesterday, the dr told me that's perfectly normal at this stage, as there's lots going on down there and my ovaries are working extra hard.  I guess that's to be expected with the number of follies I have.  It's getting a bit uncomfortable today and my (.)(.) are also very sore, i'm assuming from the drugs?? I am drinking lots and lots of water.. i'm downing them like there's no tomorrow.  

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine. 

Rafs x


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Thanks Rafs. You are right - the clinic staff are there to answer our questions! 

As for you, it's normal to feel tired, sore etc. Keep drinking the water too, especially after embryo transfer. Fingers crossed they get lots of lovely eggs! 

Enjoy the sunshine all.
Nicky x


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Afternoon girls - I have been out of circulation for a while, and wow - what a lot goes on if you miss a week or so....

Mrs GG - I hope baby Alec is doing well - 

Melia - WOW !! congratulations... the bleeding must be so worrying but keep positive

Yellowrose - good luck and keep calling them - hope it goes well 

Smileylogo - thinking of you - do try not to worry ( stupid comment) everything I have read says that things change the entire time

Olly - hope scan went well

Hi to everyone else - I have no brain at the moment, so personals are all a little too challenging !!! To those of you who are in the early stages of p/g - once HH "released" me, I invested in 2 scans with the fetal medical centre at 10 weeks and 12 - it did me so much good - we are so used to daily updates when you are in the IVF stage, I found it really hard to be there out on my own without constant reassurance. DH also bought me a doppler ( romantic fool that he is) and that is just brilliant for poking about into my very fat tummy !!

To all of you cycling -good luck - my thoughts are with you - reading your messages really brings back what it is like ! Hoping you all get the lucky answers

R


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello - isn't it great to have some sunshine!

Rafs - good luck for the EC (you keep asking the questions I need answers too - helps me no end!!) - I'm not surprised your ovaries are creaking with sooo many follies amazing!  

Mrs GG - thinking of you, baby Alec and your family

Melia - keep on   !!

Yellowrose - WOW - great news - though understand you must be anxious too.  

Smileylogo - thinking of you 

Hi to Pooks, Betty, EBW, Carrie, Julie-Anne, Odette, Almamay, Helen, Poogie, Yellowrose, Midlands Lass and Scooter plus everyone I haven't mentioned by name  - 

I had my day 9 scan  - 7 follies in total so far (three over 11mm 4 small). I have a scan on Monday and may have another on Wed.... when I was anticipating EC. Ho-hum. Lining was 7.5mm which I think is ok at this stage. 7 is not great (but better than none!)  

So for me it is...... Carry on Injecting (not sure if that one was ever made!!!   )
Olly xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all

Just a quick note to say hello! thanks for the welcome ...
Congratulations to the new mums and the girls with the BFP! 

Good luck to all on their cycle.

I can't get an appt to see the consultant until the end of the month so looks like I'll have to miss this month  

Still gives me some more time to save up...!!

Ok hugs to all.  - Hope baby Alec is doing well.

Tots


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Just wanted to wish Rafs goodluck for EC tomorrow  

Scooter


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Nicky - did you get a hold of the clinic today? hope all is going well.    

Totyu - a month will go by quickly, but i know the feeling of wanting to start asap.  Use the extra month to prepare your body for treatment. Good luck    

Olly - good luck with your scan tomorrow. Sending your follies lots and lots of growing vibes....    

Miela - how are you?   

Scooter - thanks for the good wishes.  xxx

its good to be drug / injection free for a day.  I have acupuncture tonight, and i'm all set for EC in the morning.  

Just a thought.... When I got the call on Friday from the clinic about EC, they also mentioned, all going well, ET will be on Wednesday.  That would make it a day 2 transfer? We haven't really discussed ET days with anyone, and unfortunately, when I called Mr. L's office on Friday, was told he's on holiday, so i'm not quite sure who to speak to about this. 

Who decides whether to do day 2 or day 3 transfer?  Isn't it better to do a day 3?    
This is my first IVF cycle and I have a very irregular lining due to multiple fibroids, scar tissues, etc.. (although the workable lining is now thick enough), and from my initial consultation with Mr. L, he seems to think implantation could be challenging.  That in mind, wouldn't it be best to have a later transfer??  I've read day 3 or, better yet, blasts, have a better chance of implantation?    
Can anyone please let me know their thoughts? 


hello to everyone else. hope everyone's having a good weekend and enjoying the sunshine. 

Rafs xxx


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi All

I did ring the clinic. I had a message left on my phone from the nurse to say I did not need to worry about taking more progesterone, and that he did not have my HCG level as the doctor has that info so I would need to call back tomorrow. After my BFP on the pee stick, I was going to buy more to monitor myself until Friday, but then I thought I would rather not know and be told either way after the blood test. Fingers crossed there is a little bean still growing and it isn't anything else.   . At least the AF is now finishing.

Rafs - with my EC, it was a Friday and we all went back on a Monday for ET, so we were all day 3. Not sure how they normally decide. Al least day 3, they are likely to be at a better cell stage i.e. 6-8. Ask to speak to one of the doctors. Good luck tomorrow. 

Totyu - a month will go by quickly. Hang tight and keep relaxed.    

Olly - I had to wait a few more days until follies and lining improved, but worth the wait if the outcome is going to be better. Good luck tomorrow.    

Miela - has the spotting settled now? Keep positive  .

Here's hoping the sunshine stays with us.  

Nicky x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Rafs - best wishes for tomorrow. The norm at HH is Day 2 transfer.  All my transfers have been Day 2 and as you see two of those made it through the 9 months. They will do blastocysts but that is something that is usually sorted in advance and is only usually advised if you have lots of embryos - I think 6  or 8 is the minimum. Mention it to them if you want it. If you aren't doing blastos I don't think there is a huge amount in it between Day 2 and Day 3 to be honest. Also I have read that the earlier you freeze the better so if you have some left over you would want to freeze them day 2. I have always taken the view that the embryos are better in than out myself. 

Yellowrose - my DD was a low beta - 46 on test day - generally they seem to say anything under 50 is low.  She was fine just a bit slow to get going. No extra progesterone either. Lots of good wishes for tomorrow.

RR- glad things are going fine.  When I had DD way back in 2003 they did scans at 6, 8 and 10 weeks for everyone. It was definitely better that way.

Hello everyone else
Betty


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just wanting to wish Rafs and Nicky (and anyone else with important days today all the best.

Sorry cant stop.  Already shattered and its only 8.30am


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

I wanted to wish Rafs and Nicky luck for today as well


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Rafs & Nicky- Best of luck for today     Caroline have you started yet?

Hi to everyone


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Sorry this is just a flying visit.  Just wanted to pop in and say   (rather belatedly) to Rafs for EC today and also to Nicky, I'm still keeping everything crossed for you  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok.

I'm still spotting but not quite as badly and just trying to sit tight until my scan on 13th.

Hope to post properly tomorrow.

Love Miela xxx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

PS EBW - thanks for your PM.  Sorry, I'm not ignoring you I just haven't had a chance to reply yet!  Hope you can bear with me?!

Miela xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Miela hon no idea where my brain is at so dont worry, cant even remember what I said in it now....


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Rafs - hope your EC went well today.
Miela - hope you are doing ok today.
Nicky - hope today went well.
Olly - hope your scan went well today.
Totyu - i know how you feel the waiting is so hard - keep positive!

I had my day 2 blood test today and have just had a call from Hammersmith to say one of my hormone levels is 13 and too high to start treatment this month on 22 June.  It had been fine two months ago and on previous months.  I feel awful, very tearful and just so annoyed.  I can't believe I have to wait another month which means I can't start until July 22nd ish if the Day 2 test is ok then.  I am sorry as I know its not the worst thing but I feel like I can't wait another 7 weeks as I had prepared myself for this month and I feel like I have spent so long now waiting to get this stage I just can't believe it.  Anyway I am going home now as I feel so upset and just can't concentrate on work which is not like me at all......  Sorry for the rant - I just feel like I am going round in circles and never getting anywhere at the moment!!!  

Anyway enough of me - hope everyone else is having a good day today. Hi to everyone else I have missed.  

Poogie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Poogie hon just whizzing but but wanted to say how sorry I was that things are being delayed for you.  A day let alone a few weeks is an eon when you are ttc.


Sending you a cyber hug, now go home and pamper yourself x


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hello

I found out that my HCG is 31 which shocked me as it was low. As they have said before, just wait until Friday. I resisted buying any more pee sticks again today! The suspense is killing me.  I have had some nausea and mild abdo twinges but don't know if I am just imagining it. 
Thanks for the kind wishes, it really helps.

Betty M- Thanks for the reassurance that your DD was a low beta of 46 and that you didn't have extra progesterone. I have read so much negative info on HCG that I feel mine will be a BFN by Friday. Just using all my energy to try and stay positive. 

Poogie and Tots - I know it's hard to wait. Just try and keep busy, the time will hopefully fly. Have a few facials and some retail therapy in the meantime! 

Rafs - How did the EC go? Thinking of you today. 

Miela - hope things stay OK for you .

Olly - how did the scan go? 

Sorry if I have missed anyone. Hope you are well.
Nicky xx


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh - Poogie - what a nightmare - seems like you and I are having bad days.
Rafs - I hope your EC went well and everyone else has had a positive day.

Dear Everyone - I really need some help & support today.
I had my day 12 scan and the doc said if I was on a private cycle she'd suggest abandoning the cycle, but since it is my one NHS go I should carry on.

Despite over stimutaltion when on clomid previously - I have not responded at all well to GonalF - with one follie at 21 and three small ones at 16, 13 & 10. They have said I should carry on for another scan on Wed - and may have EC on Friday if the three small ones grow - though by then the 21 one could be too large. I never imagined this particular problem would happen to me - I think I'd considered every other fear  - especially OHSS. I'm tearful and need your thoughts - good, bad & ugley. Help.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Olly


So sorry to hear about your dilemma.
My own experience tells me to go for it even with one follicle.

I underwent EC collection last week with just one follicle - they found two instead with two eggs.  They both fertilised and I'm on my 2ww.

Last Dec same thing -only follicle - one egg - fertilised but unfortunalty didn't stick.

What have you got to lose? Nothing.

Even if they don't find a egg at least you would have known you went 100% - instead of having a thought what if...

Anyway this is my experience but you should do what is best for you - 

Odette  xxx


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Olly

What a dilema. I haven't been in such a situtation but as Odette says, what have you got to lose? I am not sure, but I think, a cycle only counts if it gets to the ET stage, so if you didn't to go ahead, you would still have your NHS cyle to use. *Do check thought as I may not have my facts right.*! Good luck with whatever you decide .

Nicky


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Olly,

Really sorry to hear your upset. Try to be positive and look at EBW & Odette as examples of what can happen even with only a couple off follicles. I understand you never considered this response after overstimming on clomid and its a shock. I'm the opposite and had a normal one follicle response to clomid and over stimmed with about 60 follicles on my 1st IVF cycle which was abandoned. That cycle I paid for and luckily got a partial refund because if it had been my one and only NHS funded cycle then regardless of getting to ec & et or not it would have been it (very unfair). I would suggest fingers crossed just going for it and staying as positive as you can. Goodluck

Julie xx


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you. I'm working on the positive attitude! Do you think I can do anything to improve things?


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Olly

Just one note

Even if you don't go ahead with EC it still counts as one cycle - because most of the funding goes on the drugs,scans,blood test - this is what I was told at the Hammersmith.

Odettexx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Olly honey hang in there I know of at least 3 of us who have gone ahead with few follies of note!!!  I know oh so much how you are feeling and wish I could just give you a big hug!!!  

It really does only take one....and your 2 at 13 and 16 can grow enough (2mm a day).  they said I only had 2 useful follies before EC and I ended up with 3 eggs (although one was probably never going to be suitable) and I had 2 embies put in.  Please dont give up....I just relaxed as much as possible in those last couple of days x

Rafs- hope it went ok hon.

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals...work beckons and I am too knackered in the evening to post....


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi all,

Hope you are all OK.

AF came early so it hasn't worked for me this time. 

Thinking about next time already! How long do you have to wait to go again...


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

((HUGS)) fergali honey so sorry xx

no idea how long HH suggest you wait though sorry.  I gave myself a good few months between cycles but that was me!


----------



## MrsPoogs (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, thanks for your replies.  Feeling a bit better today. 

EBW - thanks for you kind words - feeling deflated at the moment but trying to pick myself up and get on with things. xx

Fergali - so sorry things haven't worked for you this time, but you are being really positive already planning your next cycle. xx

Olly I am sorry that you are having a stressful time at the moment, it puts my worries in to context though and I must get on with it.  This is my first cycle so have no experience but I would carry on if I were you as you have nothing to lose and it does only take one egg as they say you just never know and surely you would feel better knowing you continued with the cycle. xx

Julie-Anne - can you change my name again on the Hall of Fame please to July/August!! xx

Nicky - hope you are doing ok today and the week isn't dragging too much for you!

Hi to everyone else - have a good day. 

Poogie xx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Just popping on quickly to say that we had our scan this morning and we have one little beanie on board!

Sorry no personals, have to dash.......


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Fergali, so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

pooks I responded on the other thread....congrats honey!!!


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi All
I am very touched by the support you have given me. Thank you. I had another scan today - one follie at 22, one at 20, another 16 and three small ones (12,12,10). 
The Doc at the scan was sombre but OK  - the Doc who called me later with blood results was a Doom Merchant - she said "the prognosis was bad" - "do I want to ambandon the cycle" - "little chance"  - thanks to your support I confidently said we'd carry on (well as confidently as you can when Dr Doom & Gloom is on the end of the line) - she perked up a bit and sais she'd do the same if she were in my position!!

Quick question  - because of the delay of EC I am struggling to take much time post ET (hoping we get that far!) Can anyone reassure me this is not disastrous!)


Please excuse my lack of personals - I'm rather inwardly focussed at the mo - sorry.
(having said that - I hope Rafs is OK - we haven't heard a thing since EC? Pooks - YAY! Fergali - so sorry)

Thanks again and lots of love 
Olly


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi 

I'm not feeling great - anxiously waiting for my 2nd blood test. Thought my AF finished yesterday, then today I had some abdo twinges then in the afternoon, more fresh blood when I went to the loo (sorry tmi) which is now settling. So confused. Just want to know the result now, either way. I am still trying to stay  just in case.

Olly - well done for sicking to your guns and going for it! Keeping everything crossed for you  . I think I know who Dr Doom and Gloom is!

Pooks - congrats on your little bean.

Poogie and Tots - thinking if you during your wait for treatment.

Fergali - thinking of you.

Rafs - are you OK?

Odette - good luck with the 2WW 

Nicky x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Olly the same thing happened to me "prognosis bad" etc etc.  I know they have to be up front but at one point they gave me a 1% chance I think....Sounds like it was the same woman as I outright asked her after pushing to carry on whether I was doing the right thing and she said yes....My ET was on a wednesday and I didnt do much at all for the next 4 days and went back to work on the monday.....  Mr Trew said that once they are in they are either gonna stick or they arent so as long as you dont overdo things....?  No hoovering for a start....Could you maybe take a couple of days sick if you really want to rest or work from home?  Have they scheduled you now based on your sizes?

Nicky hang in there, thinking of you.

Rafs- hope your absence is coz you are resting hon 

Hope everyone else is hanging in there. Sorry not many personals again...I really am not good at this am I?

Im off for the weekend tomorrow which is probably not a bad thing considering I am booked for a scan (8w) on Monday morning....


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

Haven't the Hammies been quiet recently!  Can't believe we dropped down to page 2!

I'm much more of a lurker than a poster - don't have much to post as we're still waiting for confirmation of NHS funding, and unlikely to start treatment at HH until the end of this year.  Meanwhile we are au naturel, although we're trying not to get our hopes up (much easier said than done, but I expect you will all have first hand experience of that).  However, meanwhile I just wanted to say that I am finding you really inspiring.  It's great to hear the success stories of course, but even more so to see that when things aren't going well you are still able to retain your perspective, PMA, sense of humour, and support for one another.

Fergali, I am so sorry about your news.  It must be heartbreaking for you and my thoughts are with you.

Olly/Odette/Yellowrose: fingers crossed for you and everyone else in the middle of treatment or in 2WW.

Pooks: how lovely, a heartbeat!  Such wonderful news, I'm really happy for you.

Much love to all - have lovely weekends, and hope to catch up with you and your news next week.

Lots of love
Ali
xxx


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

It's a long time since I posted. I have been on holidays to Japan and it was great. 

There has been some fantastic news on the thread for the last month. Congratulations Jo and all the ladies with successful pregancies! Well done as well to all BFPs.

I have been yesterday to HH for my coordination appointment and I will be able to start my next cycle when I get my AF (normally next week). It will be a day 21 long fresh cycle and this will be my 3rd attempt at HH.

Hello to everyone and wish you all the best.

Saraxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

hi ladies - sorry i've been out of commission all week. I have been in SERIOUS PAIN. 
  EC knocked me out!!!!! 
EC was on Monday and I was in recovery all day (everyone else had left before noon!), and the dr wanted to admit me, but i  insisted I wanted to go home and rest at home.  I was in a lot of pain when i woke up from sedation and they gave me lots of pain killers that wiped me out and me me so sick!!! i was in barf mode, not pretty! Dr scanned me before i was discharged to make sure all ok, and everything was fine - apart from a little blood clot and some fluid, which she said was all normal.  we got 13 eggs and 5 fertilized.  Had ET on wednesday, all went according to plan.  Transfered 2 x 4 cell embies and froze 3.  Et was a bit uncomfy for me, too.  I could barely walk due to my cramps from EC.  

I'm still very, very bloated, crampy, sore and now have a very, very painful shoulder (i think due to the bloatedness).  I could barely get out of bed. I'm actually typing from bed right now.  I've been calling the clinic and the nurses have been really helpful - they all remember me from Monday.  Seems like all the pain i'm experiencing is to be expected, especially since i had a lot of follies.  i've been told cramping and soreness could take a few days.  I'm really, really uncomfy and i'm just doing my best to rest and make sure our little embies are safe inside.  

Thank you all for your kind messages and concern.  You have all been so great.  Sorry for not posting sooner, i just couldn't get myself to get on, i was in a lot of pain, but i'm feeling a little better now.  I hope to feel 100% better soon.  Although, cyclogest is not agreeing with me so much...  
so.. that's me.  I'm now officially on the 2WW - everything crossed.  I've been in so much pain that it hasn't really sunk in yet..... I'm just so happy that we've made it this far.  I'm really grateful.  


Olly - glad you're continuing on.... i honestly don't know why the dr you spoke to sounded all doom & gloom.  It's not the quantity that matters, it's the quality, and it only takes one.  wishing you all the best, rooting for you.  Good luck   xxx

hello everyone else... will try and post more over the weekend  

love to all, 
Rafs xxx

Ps - EBW - enjoy your weekend.  good luck on monday. thinking of you.  xxx


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi Hammies 

Just thought I would stop by and update you on my result. I had my 2nd beta today (day 18 post ET) and it has increased to 408 which is great (from 31), but still low. My oestrogen was also low. The bleeding/spotting has stopped but they don't know what's going on so they have asked me to go for a scan and blood test Monday (which didn't go down well with my Manager, only having been back at work 1 week after being off for 3 weeks for treatment and rest!). 

I'm so confused. It's great I have a BFP but everyone is so doom and gloom that I am just worried what the outcome might be. Sorry to whinge - I know I am lucky to have a BFP at all. Trying to stay   once again! 

Rafs - great the ET went well. Fingers crossed for your 2ww!

Odette and Olly - also good luck for 2WW.

Miela - hope your OK and good luck for scan next week.

EBW - good luck for your scan Monday.

Sorry if I have missed anyone. 

Love Nicky xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

*Hi all*

*Fergali-* sweets so sorry to hear your news    Thinking of you and hope you are getting lots of support.

*Rafs-* well done on getting to the 2ww hun and sending you lots of positive vibes. I totally relate to the discomfort of ec with so many follicles as my last one was 37   I am sending you lots of snuggling down vibes for your embies   

*Yellowrose Nicky-* hun great to hear your beta has risen. Sorry it's hard to hear the doom and gloom but try to take the positives form it if you can. Thinking of you and sending you lots of   

*Nickid- Nicky* I saw your separate post re waiting time. I guess it varies. For me it was an 11 months wait from the time the consultant decided to add me to the list. Good luck and if you have any other questions then your in the right place. 

*Sarah-* good to hear from you hun and glad to hear your getting underway again. Really hope I will be adding your name to the hall of fame as a bfp soon   

*Ali-* the waiting is a killer. I hope the wait goes really quickly for you 

*Olly-* hope your doing well and good luck for ec   

Hi to everyone I've missed. Oh consultation went ok. Mr T is thinking I might need another lap & dye to see if its fluid in my tubes which can reduce the chance of IVF working due to being toxic to embies. He sent me for a scan and there is a 4cm cyst on one ovary which might be the problem fingers crossed. Back to see him in a week to see what he thinks. A real pain if he wants to shrink the cyst as might have to go on the pill for a few months and thats a delay I did not want. Thank goodness for health insurance.

Have a sure fab weekend everyone 

Julie xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

haven't been on the board for a few days.

Devasted yet again -  

Period came a few days again - hoping it would be spotting but bleeding never stopped - can't understand why my two embies didn't stick.

What made it worse is I was at a wedding with the bride being pregnant and me rushing off to the loo crying every 5 mins realising that my babies wouldn't be born.

This is the lonest place to be at the moment.................. 

Odette xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Odette - i'm so sorry.....  it's just so tough, i don't know what to say... look after yourself.  xxx


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Odette - I'm so sorry. I can only imagine how low you must feel - but please don't feel lonely, we are truly here for you. Sending my love, Olly x

OMG Rafs - your ec pain sounded horrendous! Hope you are feeling better today -   for you embies on board.

Julie-Anne - sorry to hear you are going to have another l&d - here's hoping it does the trick.

Nicky - the increase in levels sounds good - I totally understand you are worried but    I think it sounds very promising.

Fegali - how are you doing? Thinking of you.



Hi to Emma, Pooks, Poogie, Sara,  Ali and anyone I haven't mentioned

Your support over the past few days has made a huge difference. THANK YOU.

I had EC on Friday - I'm waiting for the call (or rather waiting for them NOT to call - they don't call if all is ok, right??) Fingers crossed for ET on Monday - without you I wouldn't have pushed on to get this far!!

Olly xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Olly - well done on EC, glad all went well.  How are you feeling??  No call is good - that's what they've told us, and we just turned up on Wednesday for ET. You meet with the Dr before transfer to discuss your embies.  Good luck on Monday and let me know if you have any questions.  Be prepared to be there for 2 hours or so. ET itself only took 10 minutes but had to wait around for a while.  We we there for almost 3 hours.  Sending you     xxx

I've called the clinic again this morning and i'm going back on Monday to have a scan and blood test.  I seem to have the symptoms of mild OHSS.  Dr called me back today and she told me not to worry and embies should be fine. I'm pleased about my appointment on monday, i just want to make sure all is ok.  I'm feeling better this morning but it gets worse in the afternoon and evening and i'm not getting any sleep. Aside from the cramping and bloatedness, my shoulders are now really bothering me -  it's excruciating! Trying to rest as much as i can and get really comfy for the little embies.  

Fergali - how are you

Nicky -glad your beta level is up - stay positive.  thinking of you and wishing all the best xxx.

Julie - thanks again for the PM. i feel better now that i have an appointment on Monday.  xxx

hello to everyone else and have a good weekend.       to all. 

love, 
rafs xxx


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Rafs
Are you on a seven day antibiotic? If so my pack says not to take with zinc or iron supplements - does that mean I should stop taking pregnacare?
Thanks for the advise on the 3 hr wait too!
Olly


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi olly - yes, i'm on antibiotics and i know it says not to take with zinc and iron, but i'm still carrying on with my pre-natal tabs.  I don't think a small amount of zinc & iron would be so bad.... that's my take on it anyway.           xoxox


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Odette- I feel sorry for you and sending you a big   

Olly- good luck for your Et on Monday

Rafs- Well done and take care. if you have a mild OHSS, they might have advised you to drink a lot of water in order to eliminate the excess fluid you have around the ovaries?

Jo- Best wishes for your scan on Monday   

Julie- I am sorry foryou taht things will be delayed but it seems to be for a good reason. It's good in a way that Dr T has discovered that you have some fluid trapped in one of the tubes. We have similar experiences with IVF so I am wondering whether my last miscarriage could me linked with something like this, especially as I developped OHSS on the 1st trial??
Also wanted to know what do you mean with the health insurance- have you got a health insurance which covers for IVF treatment?

Hi to all the ladies I have mentionned and good luck.

Sara


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all  

Just popping in while watching CSI.

Odette- sweetie I'm so very sorry to hear your news. Its heartbreaking for you and I wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you    Take care of yourself.

Rafs- I've pm'ed you but ditto on the water and any concerns go to A&E. Thinking of you and hope your embies are doing their thing    

Sara- we do seem to have had a similar run don't we. Good & Bad. Since my cycle in Feb I've had a lot of pain, period irregularities (54 day cycle last month) and spotting. I saw my gp and they said I needed to see a consultant which Mr T is. I got referred for the pain and irregularities  to him and this is covered by my health insurance as it is not related to my IVF. They cover investigations but not fertility treatment. So consultations, scans, lap & dye etc. I have a cost limit and stupidly never used the health insurance before as did not think too but its great and DH gets it through his work. I wish it covered my ivf   If only     But at least I can get these investigations covered which is a bonus. I'm really hopeful     its the cyst that is the problem and not fluid in the tubes which would be a whole other can of worms. Mainly I did not want to spend lots of money on treatment while I am have these odd things going. I had a L&D less than 2 years ago and the tubes were clear but with adhesions then  so if there is fluid its a more recent event. Have you noticed any differences since your early mc? I know my over stimulation is related to pco and thankfully I never developed OHSS on the 1st cycle as it was abandoned due to having about 67 follicles and very high E2 levels. Heart breaking at the time but the right decision I'm sure. Hope your doing well hun and not long now. If you have any concerns then I would suggest discussing them with your consultant before doing your treatment as you don't want to have any added doubts that could cause you extra stress. Good luck    I sincerely hope this cycle will prove to be the success you deserve  

Olly- sending you mega positive vibes for Monday and lots of growing and dividing vibes for your embies      Good luck!

Sorry guys but I'm rubbish at doing personals to everyone one but hope your all doing well and having a great weekend

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Literally dropping in very briefly.

Odette- so sorry to hear your news.

Olly- I am at HH tomorrow for 9.45 for my scan maybe Ill catch you xx

Cyber hugs to all....


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Beanie is "fine" and has a "strong heartbeat" and is the "right size".  Officially signed off from HH and hoping things progress as they should.

Ok was anyone at HH at about 10 this morning I was the one who kept running (well walking fast then) to the loo prior to my scan at 9.50ish

Hope people are ok...


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

EBW- super fab wonderful news hun     HH was obviously the right choice for you.  

The other day at my scan I thought I had an empty bladder until I went to get on the bed then decided I needed to go to the loo first. Just about went to go with the lovely paper wrapped around myself then thought about where I was   The Dr was less than impressed especially as I'd been sent over by Mr T at 4.50 pm and he told them they had to scan me then and there   

Have a good day hammies

Julie xx


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

FANTASTIC News Jo !!!!   

I'm very pleased for you. Now enjoy your pregancy !

Love,

Sara


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi EBW

So chuffed for you -   and your little beanie 

I left the the hammersmith around 10am - maybe I saw you and didn't know it.

I went for test which of course knew would be negative.

All the best in your pregnancy 

Much love  Odette xx


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi  - Glad scan went well EBW.

Sorry - this is going to be another 'me, me, me' post.

Having got through ec I had kinda convinced myself they worst was over (pre blood test anyway)  - but sadly the two eggs, though fertilised had only got to 2 cell stage (day 3). There are back with me  - but our chances are low - I need some hope giving stories - where do you think the best place to post a new thread is?
  

Thanks
Olly


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Jo, Great news!!! I'm so glad that beanie is ok.  

Olly, sending lots of     to your embies, remember that they have fetilised and divided so there is still a chance.

Odette, I'm so so sorry to hear your sad news  

Rafs, I hope your ohss has subsided and you are feeling better    for your 2ww.

Julie Anne, Have you been back to see Mr T re the fluid in tube/cyst? when do you have your lap/dye? I've had fluid in the tubes (hydrosalpinx) so feel free to ask me any info on them.

Yellowrose, nicky, how are thing with you, how id your scan/bloods go today?   

Ali, good luck trying au naturelle   

Sarah, not long till you start tx, has af turned up yet?

Hi to everyone else!!

Not much new from me, got my first midwife appt next week, didn't realise they see you so quickly! 

Take care everyone, 

Pooks xx


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Olly,

I found this tread for you.........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96708.0


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi 

Well, had my 3rd HCG. They've called to say it has dropped to 124 from 408 on Friday. The scan showed absolutely nothing. I asked whether it was a mc but the Dr said as there was no evidence of anything, mine was just 'biochemical' which really hurts. Had a fresh bleed on Saturday which confirmed my suspicions. My womb lining was also thin today.

I have to go back next Monday for yet another scan and blood test to make sure this cycle 'has ended'.

Feel totally gutted, and fed up with having to go back for more prodding and poking when there is nothing there. But I know they are only monitoring me in case it is ectopic.

Sorry for the lack of personals today. Just need to go away and be quiet for a few days. 

Nicky x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

((hug)) nicky x


----------



## Ali M 7482 (Feb 26, 2007)

EBW - just wanted to add my congratulations.  How lovely and exciting!  So pleased that you saw your lovely beanie and that everything is ok.  Did you see your beanie move, or does it not do much moving around at that stage?

Pooks - hope the midwife appointment goes well.  I dream of the day when I'll be able to have appointments with the midwife too.

It's so great to hear such positive news but my heart goes out to the people who are having a difficult time at the moment.

Odette and Yellowrose - I am thinking of you, and am gutted for you both.  I'm so sorry that things didn't work out this time.  Life can be cruel but I hope very much that you'll feel better soon and will find the strength to get through it.

Lots of love
Ali
xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

just a quick post as i'm back at work.  had scan and blood test this morning and all ok. my right ovary is quite bulky but dr said that's to be expected with the number of follies.  they still want me to come back for another scan and blood test on Thursday to make sure all is going down - i'm glad they're being very attentive.  i'm feeling better and the swelling has gone down significantly.. all the water helps!  Hope my little embies are doing good  - oh, i still can't believe i'm on the 2WW.    

Jo - congrats. so pleased fo you.  xxx

olly - thinking of you and sending you    not really experienced to comment, but please stay positive and your little embies will keep strong and keep on dividing and growing...they'll be more comfy inside you , so no doubt they will grow!!!!!      xxx

Nicky, so sorry to hear your news. sending you lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

To Nicky Yellowrose
Very sorry things have not progressed - sounds like you are in limboland at the moment - I wish I could offer you some hope but all I can do is say I also feel like I'm in limboland - so at least we are not alone in this odd place. 
Olly xx

I've searched (and searched) for some hope for a success story in my scenario  - the link Pooks sent (thanks) was great but further down this link it turns out her et was on day 2. My dh and I have just had a good chat and have pretty much accepted it is game over - to the point I wonder whether there is any point in continuing the cyclogest.

I hold my pic of my two two cell embies to my heart and sob. Shattered dreams.


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Olly, Please don't give up hope, and please don't stop your cycloget. There IS still a chance it will work. I read that thread again and i'm sure it was a 3 day transfer.


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Hammies,

Just popped in to say HI.

EBW - Great news on your scan.

Olly - I would never presume to tell you what to feel, if you and DH need to start prepareing for the worst now then do it.  I've done that and early tested to get ready for the news.  What ever it takes emotionally isn't a bad thing.  But, please don't stop using the cyclogest.  HH wouldn't have done ahead if there was no chance.  Some of my FFs have experienced just that.  

Pooks - How lovely you are soon to be in the hands of a midwife.

Rafs - I hope the OHSS goes quickly and you are feeling better soon.

Nicky - I'm so sorry to read your news.  I hope you recover from this blow without too much damage to your heart, you must be knocked for 6 by everything.

Julie - I hope the news you get at this week's consultation includes plans to move forward to your next cycle quickly.  They are persnickly at HH but they also want to make sure you are in the best of health before a cycle.

Hi to all the other Hammies.  

I'm back from Warsaw.  Had ET on Sat and I'm testing 21 June.  

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Olly - as Pooks says dont stop the cycclogest yet. The thread Pooks found was started by a buddy from London Girls.  Her embies only just made it to 4 cells on day 3 and she had transfer later on in the day and she is pregnant with her betas doubling nicely. 

Nicky - I'm very sorry to see your news. Your experience definitely counts as an early m/c in my view.  One of the reasons why they say biochem is becuase for the stats it doesn't "count" until they have seen proof on a scan. As usual it is doctors forgetting their compassionate button. 

Jo - great news on your scan.  Where do you go next?

Odette - I'm really sorry to see your news too.

Miela - how are things?

Almamay - hey there!

Sorry no more personals but sending best wishes to everyone.
Bettyx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Olly honey please hang in there and carry on doing everything as normal.....!!  Will be praying for you and your little beanie(s). Its nowhere near over yet hon some beanies just do better in the early stages back with mummy. xxx

Nicky, sent you a hug before..I really wish sometimes there was more "compassion".  I know sometimes facts are hard but hey there's a way of saying stuff that shows more understanding.  Thinking of you. x

Alim thanks how are you doing?

AlmaMay welcome back from Warsaw and         for your 2ww

Rafs good to see they are keeping a close eye on you....one thing I never have a problem with is OHSS!!!  Really hope you are feeling better soon as far as that side of things is concerned IYKWIM!!!

I am still edgy having got this far before (indeed my scan yesterday was only 2d later than the one I had last time which was also "fine".  Trying to stay focused atm on this precious cargo.....!!!! Just want to start throwing up or something....Thanks for all your congrats I know I should be (figuratively speaking) jumping up and down but I am just taking one hurdle at a time atm.....My counsellor/psychologist is determined to get me to start enjoying this soon....but understands that may be a challenge before 12w..

Pooks-midwife already!!!!?  I went to the GP after my 6w scan and  we decided not to do anything about registering until after yesterdays scan (my decision actually).  Been told my local hospital doesnt tend to do anything until week 16!!! (although may be different with my history). It looks like I can "apply" to Queen Charlottes but not sure of the likelihood of success.  My local one is actually Northwick Park where the mat unit hit the headlines for all the wrong reasons a few years ago....  Been told it is probably one of the best places to go as they have all new equipment and stuff as well as 20 extra midwives but its a hard decision....May apply to QC and then if I dont get in there I think NWP it will be.  I am scared also to register as I mc last time just after I had got my presecription exemption card and everything.....also despite having told NWP I had mc they still sent me my 12 (well 13) week scan appt.....   

Anyway enough of this I really really dont want to tempt fate talking about registering, hospitals etc.

Hi to all those I have missed....have work to do now PAH!!!!!


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Hammies
Well - I'm sticking with the cyclogest and have mustered up some hope from somewhere - I'm a aprehensive that finding some hope is setting myself up for a fall on test day but I guess that day will be tough anyway.

I am willing these littele fellas to divide and conquer (and implant) and have named them "Speedy" and "Gonzalez". 
Thanks again for the support
Ollyxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Olly - thinking of you and know that we are all rooting for you!!!!!     sending your embies lots and lots of growing/dividing vibes.  All the best xxx

Almamay -          keeping everything crossed for you, hon xxx


hello to everyone else.


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Olly, We are all rooting for you!!!       

Rafs and Alma May        rooting for you too.


Jo, I booked in to see my GP to talk about flying in early pg (we are suppose to go on Hols in 2 weeks, so 'll be 10w) and wanted to hear her views, the nosey receptionist asked what it was for, so i said it was for new pg, she said i must book in to see the m/w, I said why so soon, she said thats just what happens! So i'm booked in for next week. I've heard that Queen charlottes is good, its a hard decision i know, I'm not sure what my choices are, the closest to me is Kings College. 

Hi to everyone, got to start packing the flat up, we are moving this week-end, not sure how we are going to do it by friday!!!

Pooks xx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi All,

Sorry I've been AWOL for the past week or so.  I'm afraid I've been stuck in my own frightened bubble with this infuriating spotting which is constant, constant, constant.  DH and I are going for the 6 week scan tomorrow and I am just praying that things will be OK.

So much has been happening on this thread over the past few days and I'm falling behind already.  Please forgive me if I've left anyone out of the following personals.

Almamay - really pleased to hear you've had ET.  Wishing you the best of luck for the 2ww and fingers crossed for the 21st 

Olly - so glad to hear you're not giving up on your two little embies - here's hoping that they go from strength to strength  .

Rafs - sorry to hear your EC was SO painful.  Having had mild OHSS in the past (23 eggs), I know it's very important to keep drinking the water.  I hope you feel fully recovered soon and good luck with the 2ww  .  When do you test?

Yellowrose - I'm so sorry to hear that the betas are dropping.  If it's any consolation, when I had a bio-chem with my first TX, Mr T told me that it was definitely a positive sign for future cycles.

Pooks - wow, an appointment with the midwife makes it sound really REAL!  Hope it goes well and I'm really glad to hear that you and bean are OK after your recent scare.

Odette - I'm really sorry to hear about your BFN   .  I hope you and DH are taking good care of yourselves.

Fergali - how are you?

Helen (Mrs GG) - how are you, Alec and your DH doing?  I hope things are still progressing well.

Betty - as always, thanks for thinking about me.  I'm seriously frightened at the moment and just trying to get through each day as it comes.  Not sure how I'm going to cope if things go wrong again.

Hi to Julie-Anne, Alim and Sara - hope you are all OK.  And hi to anyone else I've missed.

Miela xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Miela you know I will be thinking about you.  xx


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Thank EBW, I know you will.  I've sent you a PM.

Miela


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I am becoming a specialist of bad news, this year is probably a very bad one for me !

I have had my AF today and I'm going to HH tomorrow morning. However something happened in my life and my relationship with DH is taking a bad turn and we are thinking of a separation. However we still would like a baby together even if we separate and he might go to live in Japan himself ! 
I am ready to start the new cycle tomorrow but I am not 100% sure if it is a good choice, is it shelfish for the child?? I am seeing a counsellor tomorrow morning.

Also as I really want a child I would be ready if necessary to take a donor sperm- how easy is it to go through that? Has anyone done it being single?

It is a pretty dark sad email and very "me". I am really sorry but I have been going around in circle for days and crying a lot as well. not sure I can take the right decision.

Sara.


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Sara - What a truly difficult time you're having.  I'm not sure that I am really in a position to advise you what's best to do, only you can make that decision for yourself and your potential future family.  I would just say that it sounds as though you're facing some very important decisions all in one go which would be confusing at the best of times let alone when you're about to embark on IF treatment.  Maybe you need to take a bit of time and give yourself some space to sort these things out one step at a time.  I'm sure that seeing the counsellor will help you work out which issues need to be addressed first.

I'm sorry, I'm not sure what else to say to help you really.  I just want to send you a hug and let you know that I'm thinking about you.

Miela xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sending you a hug sara...have pmd you


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Hammersmith Girls

I'm not sure how many of you will remember me from our first cycle at Hammersmith back last year but I wanted to say hello to those who do and let you know that we're about to start our NHS cycle at Queen Mary's and The Bridge.  (they sniff to downreg which I'm not looking forward to but I'm sure it'll be fine!).

I'll let you know how I go and will keep an eye on here and think lovely positive vibes for you all.

Good luck to us all.

Sarah
x


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi all,

been busy moving house, so radio silence.
Saw your message Sara - i'm sure that the counsellor will help you put things straight in your mind. Big hugs to you. 

Miela - hope the scan goes OK

Odette - sorry you had a BFN too - sounds like you didn't even make it to test day too...I hope you are OK.

Rafs - hope the 2WW is going ok and you are resting up. Fingers crossed for that test day  

Hi to everyone else - must get back to all those unpacked boxes

xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Girls  
Helloooooooo to the Girls that know me  
Hows every1 doing?? Have been busy with work & stuff thats about how exciting my life is goin at the mo!!!
Me & DP r still trying with the conceiving naturally thing, still nothin has come of it yet (but we r living in hope). The doctors say i have 2b patient with the whole lowing my FHS level, actually went back 2 Queen Charlotte hospital 2day got my doc to refer me back as i was still in doubt over this little bugger of a cyst on my left ovary that was not budging through my whole TX, but im glad 2 say the little bugger has gone YIPEE!!! think the nurse thought i was mad i was so happy (with my history & that didnt have much hope).
Hope u Girls didnt mind me sharing this with u   
I just want 2 wish every1 GOOD LUCK with what stage they r at with their TX    
And i will pop back soon 2 chat with u guys (im always browsing on here 2c how ur Girls r doing) 
Take it easy think positive thoughts    
Love Angie xxxxxxxx


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi all - sorry its been ages - work is a nightmare and all that

Olly - keep hoping, am thinking of you

Odette and Fergali - so so sorry, it feels very lonely I know

Sarah - good luck !

Sara - good luck too, but for a different reason - this must be very difficult but take your time - hope answers are coming to you

Melia - oh hun, I cant imagine what you must be going through, but take each day at a time, and know that we are thinking of you - its the only time I have ever really been able to understand the term heartbreak - but I hope its all good for you - I was reading a book ( Best friends guide to p/g) and she bled throughout all 3 of her pregnancies, and now has 3 kids !

EBW and Pooks - its so odd to be "released" from HH isnt it ? After all the attention, you are suddenly very alone - personally, I found a doppler helps enormously, but that could of course just be me and my odd hormones

Ants and Betty - hi !

Sorry if i have missed any of you - GOOD LUCK if I have - I hope you all get what you wish. I am on 16 weeks - looking v fatand still feeling beyond exhaused, but its exciting and it now feels like the jouney of IVF was worth it ! Focusing on getting to the 21 week scan, and then, just maybe, I might believe that its going to happen!

R


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Whizzing by....

thinking of you today Miela hon

SarahTM- just to let you know I have done the "sniffing thing" before.  Best thing I can suggest is to get yourself a watch that can be set to go off every 3hrs (I am guessing that is your intervals for sniffing?).  I used to set my alarm to go off at 7am then reset for 10am etc etc etc....It really is worth doing as it is annoyingly easy to forget....Also I found myself sniffing in some funny places I can assure you!!!  Good luck

Hi to everyone else

Just got to work having gone to GP....so have to get busy now on the work front...


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Latest version any amendments let me know:  I have thinned it down to those that still occasionally post as could not keep the list up. If your lurking then do pop in and let us know how your doing as we would love to hear how your getting on and I can update the list 

*Our Hall of Fame! 13 June 2007*
  

*LADIES IN A CYCLE *      
Earthangle (Kerry)- 1st cycle - started DR 17 May 07, scan and b/test 31 May 07 any news?

*LADIES IN 2WW *   
Rafs - 1st IVF on 2ww and testing 18th June   
Almay (katie)- on 2ww for 6th ICSI- done in Warsaw testing 21st June   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone - 1st IVF & on 2ww testing approx 20th June  

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  
Poogie - Starting 1st IVF cycle end of June 
Jameson - Starting 3nd ICSI cycle June/July - 
Wannabemum07 (Caroline) - starting 2nd IVF cycle starting end of June- 
siheilwli - starting 1st IVF after IUI June 
Chrisx- looking to start 2nd ISSI cycle July 
Carrie P - Starting 2nd IVF (long Prot) August/September- 
sarah2007- starting 2nd cycle (antagonist) ICSI- July/Aug 
Sarah13- starting 4th IVF July/August- 
Julie-Anne - 3rd IVF July/August 
loubeedood- reverting to IUI after ICSI's Aug /Sept- 
alim7482 (Ali)- Starting 1st IVF Sep/Oct- 

*NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS *  
Odette - 2nd IVF- May/ June 
yellowrose (Nicky)- 1st IVF May/June - 
fergali - going for follow up folling 1st IVF- 
Jenine - Had follow up with Mr T 10th of May after 1st IVF look to lower FSH level before next ICSI 
Soozalicious - 
Mrsb2b (Sally)- waiting for review - 
Lobs - 
Angie - TTC naturally for now after 1st IVF, looking into alternative therapy to lower FSH levels
Future Mummy - review Friday the 13th of July ( supposed to be a lucky day in France). Considering treatment in france.

*LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY*  
Ozzie - waiting for referral
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step? 
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?

*MUMMIES TO BE *  
Miela -  30th of May after ICSI  
Pooks -  18th of May 3rd IVF  Scan 5th of June  
EBW1969 (Jo) -  14th May  EDD?
Bilba -  25th April 02.01.08  
Lisax -  10th of April - EDD?  
Britgirl-  (Naturally) Jan 07- due 27 Sept 2007   
RR-  18th March edd 27/11/07  
Rooth -  2 March - EDD is 10.11.07  
Smileylogo (Emma) -  7 Feb -EDD 17th Oct 2007  
Midlands Lass -  1 Feb - EDD is 10/10/07 Twins    
Ants2 - natural -  due date is 21/6/07 expecting a big   
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?  
KellyWhitt - natural  after 1st cycle abandoned- EDD 14.09.07 

*HH MUMMIES * 
Helen (Mrs GG) - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter - mummy to Thomas Paul Watson born on 24th March 07 (8b 4oz) 
ThackM (Michelle) - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  trying for number 2 August-  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Longlong time no chat.
My computer died on me so I have had no access to FF apart from the sneeky look at work which is very difficult for me as I am on reception and I really don't want people to see me looking on a fertility website as it might give the game away.

Jo - Congratulations on your latest scan Mummy 2 B, so happy things are good. How have you been feeling any mad cravings as yet? 

Rafs - Well done for getting to the 2ww, how has it been treating you. 

We start No2 TX @ the end of this month as I was a week late with my last AF.

Well Girls hope it's ok to rejoin you all as I have missed all our chats. 

Sorry to those I haven't named but there are some new names that I do not recognise, but hope wherever you are in your tx it's going well for you.   

Speak soon 

Caroline


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice to "see" you Caroline....


Thanks for the update of the Hall of Fame Julie-Anne.  Sorry havent added my EDD but its a superstition kind of thing Im afraid.  My last EDD was 6 June and I was indicating it everywhere and have decided to basically keep this one to myself for now.

Good luck with the move Pooks.  We moved last year and went on holiday a couple of weeks later boy did we need it.  

Miela and SarahTM thinking of you hope you are both "ok"

GP registered me with the hospital yesterday which I found scary as it all went wrong about this stage last time (although I didnt find out for a week).  We have gone with the local hospital due to deciding that, after their "bad" experiences a few years ago they are probably very up to date and on the ball as they have a lot to prove.  On the bottom of the fax he indicated "This lady desparately needs a 12w scan as she is very anxious and understandably so" so hopefully that should help.

Felt terrible this morning, tired and kinda nauseous.  Still havent thrown up even once.  Tend to get a kind of nausea in the evening mostly and occasionally a funny taste in my mouth.  I am pretty sure the symptoms are stronger than last time but this next few weeks will be the hardest.


Rafs/Katie/Olly how are you coping with the madness of the 2ww?

Right I have a meeting this morning (only reason I came in).  Going to ask if I can work from home tomorrow as I am knackered, even having gone to bed after springwatch last night.....

Cyber hugs to all and         to anyone who needs it.


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Dear All,

Just a quickie from me as I'm quite busy at work today.

Just wondered if you girls could give me any info on something.

We had our 6 week scan yesterday.  We were extremely relieved to see that we've got one beautiful beanie on board.  We saw a heartbeat and the sonographer confirmed that the measurements are correct for 6 weeks.  There was only one slightly less positive point.  When I asked whether the embryo was in the right place, I was told that it had implanted in the middle of my uterus and lower down than they would have ideally liked.  They've asked me to come back next week for another scan at 7 weeks.  I'm not sure if this is because of the positioning or whether it's because of the spotting and our previous history of m/c (and I didn't really get an answer to that question when I asked - although I was so all over the place that I don't think I was being that coherent).

Does anyone know whether the positioning of the implanted embryo is important.  What are the implications of having an implanted embryo slightly lower in the womb?  I don't want to worry needlessly but until I know the answer, I know I will.

Any help would be appreciated!

Sorry for the "me" post.

Miela xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh Miela honey I have been so worried about you.

So glad you saw beanie's hb.

My understanding is (limited though it is) that the lower the implant the more pressure on the cervix as the baby gets bigger.  Thats why some people have a stitch put in. Someone on FF should be able to help better than that though. 

I am sure on my scan my embie is quite low down too....hmmmm they didnt mention anything to me.  Who knows maybe I have the pic upside down.....


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello! to all the Hammersmith Ladies!

Just a note to say managed to get an appointment for next week with the consultant, all being well will find out if this lovely weather holds a month of IUI or IVF for me....

Bit am now very nervous about IVF being a 'HUGE' leap... have convinced myself I will be fine. (new starter naivety!)

Hope your all doing well, good luck with the treatment, 2ww and the scans.

Tots


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Hammies

Miela - my 'bean' was quite low too and now they want me to have a 32 week scan as my placenta is a bit low and if it doesn't move in the next 8 weeks it will be a 'placenta previa' and I will need a planned c-section, but it hasn't caused any problems. When I asked about positioning at my 6 week scan they told me that it can move around a bit so I wouldn't worry too much.

JJ has finally started to kick!! I have been worrying about not feeling anything for the last few weeks so it was a real relief last night to finally feel something. We'd been to see the midwife for a routine appt and I said I hadn't felt anything yet so I think JJ heard me and decided to make sure I felt it. We also heard the hb via doppler so a relief. I have also had quite a big bump growth spurt so hopefully JJ had now caught up with the 'normal' scale of growth - we shall find out at our next scan in 2 weeks.

Hi to everyone, trying to keep up on events but things are moving so fast and there are so many people here. So good luck and     to everyone.

Emma


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Miela - I'm so pleased that your little bean was ok on the scan!  Maybe you could post on the "ask a midwife" board - they will probably be able to reassure you.  HH also had me back for a 7 week scan because of bleeding, it was nice to have another scan so quickly rather than having to wait until 8 weeks.

Good luck to all our 2ww ladies and everyone else cycling at the moment  


Helen - how is little Alec doing? thinking of you

Scooter


----------



## Miela (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for your replies girls (EBW, Emma and Scooter).  You've definitely reassured me that I shouldn't be worrying too much at this stage.  Now, if only the bl**dy spotting would stop.......!!!!!!

Emma, I'm glad to hear that you're ok.  Here's hoping that things move to a better position before you get to 32 weeks!

Sorry no personals today, busy again at work.  How is everyone doing though?

Miela xxx


----------



## Fergux (May 3, 2007)

Hi all,

Quick question - i have to make an appointment for follow up after failed IVF, any views on who i should see - Mr T or Mr L?

cheers girls & hope everyone is doing OK and looking forward to the weekend  

Fergali


----------



## yellowrose (May 22, 2007)

Hi Hammies
Just trying to catch up with everyone's news.

Miela - glad the scan went well.  

Tots - good luck for your follow-up appointment.  

Odette - how are you?  

Rafs/Olly/Katie - good luck on the 2WW. 

Sara - so sorry to hear about your awful dilema. How did the meeting with the counsellor go? 

Fergali - when I was a private patient I saw Mr L who is lovely, never have met Mr T. Now I am an NHS patient, I don't see either of them! Not sure if that helps?!

As for me, I have been getting to grips with my 'biochemical' pregnancy. I am calling it a mc as I was at that stage 5 weeks, although nothing was on the scan. I have to go back Monday for a final hcg and scan to check it is all negative. Then I am not sure what happens next? I have another NHS cycle to go. Not sure when I get a follow-up appointment as an NHS patient to discuss this cycle, if at all - any ideas??

On this cycle I was lucky enough to have a day 3 ET as the weekend was in the way, which may have possible contributed to my BFP. I am worried that I will be made to have a day 2 ET which may compromise my chances. What are other people's experience at Hammersmith?

Getting myself worked up as I know there is less flexibility with NHS treatment!

Hello to anyone I have missed.
Nicky


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Nicky hon, just whizzing through wanted to send you a (hug) hope everything goes ok on monday (you get my drift I hope)

I have only ever had 2dt (2 diff clinics).  A lot of clinics in the UK go with a 2d as standard.  Personally my own thoughts are "better in than out" but they will decide what they think is best for your own individual circumstances I guess.  

Hi everyone else,  must go make dinner now!!


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Nicky - Thanks for asking how I'm getting on, I take each day as it comes as you know for yourself - how are you getting on? I really feel for you  - I lost two babies around 5 weeks.
As for me I didn't want to wait until Sept for a follow so I booked myself a private appointment with Mr Trew (£160).  It really depends what you want to do next (ie I wanted to see him ASAP so that I could get on with my next IVF).

Fergali - Thinking of you 

Julie-Anne - can you put down my follow up appt 26th June.

Miela - Keep positive 

Love and hugs to everyone.

odettexxx


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I have just spent the most awful week of my life, being some much hurt and not knowing whether I had to carry on with the IVF cycle or not with my current partnerhaving an affair in Japan and himself still willing to have a baby with me even if he goes with this girl!
Yesterday it was just too much for me and I decided to cancel the cycle and I am now thinking of doing an IVF cycle with sperm donor in 2 or 3 mths time (probably in Spain as I was given a good address where success rate is also very high and the laws are less stringent than in the UK around donors). 
With regards to my couple, I am now planning to separate with him and should have some discussions on the formalities when he gets back in July (whether he stays or not with his girl friend).

I need a big rest and I have book one week holiday with my sister in Turkey starting tomorrow...Looking forward to it!

It was an all me email and I am sorry for that. 

Sara


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Sara - so sorry to hear about what's going on with you and your partner.  So sorry.... you are in my thoughts. I'm glad you're taking some time off with your sister.  Take care xxx  

... so i used the evil pee stick this morning, and it was -ve.  I know it was very naughty, but suprisingly, i'm very calm.  At least I'm prepared for Monday.  DH & I are ok and we had a nice chat this morning.... que sera sera


Olly & Katie - how are you girls doing?


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Sara - my heart goes out to you.

Rafs - we are coming to terms with the reality that this cycle only has a 5% chance of success... we have been talking about our next cycle  - and chatting about how long to leave it. I have posted elsewhere on FF for thoughts on what might be the cause of the embies stopping dividing - so we have some useful questions to dicuss with Mr L. Our official test date is Friday - but I'm anticipating af before then. I've been very weepy but now we are being much more constructive. Que sera sera  - as you say. 
All the best fro Monday - just in case!

Hi to everyone else 

Olly xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98857.0

N x


----------

